#ubuntu-no 2011-10-24
<Solskogen> hvordan bytter jeg skjermparer i nye ubuntu?
<Solskogen> (oneiric)
<jo-erlend> Solskogen, du kan installere xscreensaver eller noe sånt.
<jo-erlend> Gnome har fjernet skjermspareren i Gnome 3 og Ubuntu er ikke ferdig med å lage ny enda.
<jo-erlend> foreslår at vi lager TV-serie. Den vil handle om å stemme frem den mest charmerende lederen i IT-industrien. Vi tar med han der: http://www.digi.no/881037/microsoft-casher-inn-paa-android
<kjes> trenger ikke stemme, han vinner pr default
<jo-erlend> heh... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/44082 <-- ny rapport idag. Jada, Gnome 2 var så fint så :>
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 44082 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu Hardy) "GNOME Panel icons (on right side) move apparently randomly on session start in some situations" [Low,Triaged]
<geirha> Den buggen har overlevd alle gnome 2.x-versjonene tror jeg. :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: det ser ut som inlogging ikke går raskere etter jeg oppdaterte gnome-session-manager (men det var den pakken du nevnte? )
<jo-erlend> malin, nei..? Hva snakker du om nå, egentlig?
<jo-erlend> første gang jeg noengang har fått BSoD i GNU+Linux :)
<hjd> jo-erlend: kernel panic?
<si-m1> lett å få bsod i linux, bare installere screensaveren
<jo-erlend> hjd, fikk et svart bilde med feilbeskrivelser. Ellers var maskinen helt død.
<si-m1> SSoD
<si-m1> SSaD
<si-m1> blirre vel på norsk
<jo-erlend> nei, det ville være en dårlig oversettelse. :)
<si-m1> du er en dårlig oversettelse
<jo-erlend> du kan gjøre et nytt forsøk på å fornærme meg når du klarer å skrive navnet ditt uten skrivefeil. :)
<si-m1> hvor har jeg skrevet navnet mitt?
<si-m1> og når har jeg prøvd å fornærme deg :p
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> driver og porterer Quickly Widgets til PyGI. Fyttikatta for en kjedelig jobb. Skal bli glad når jeg er ferdig.
<si-m1> hva er quickly?
<si-m1> (siden det ikke akkurat lar seg google)
<jo-erlend> quickly er et verktøy som produserer "boilerplate" kode for programmeringsprosjekter. Quickly Widgets er et bibliotek av GTK widgets som forenkler endel ting dramatisk.
<si-m1> ah ok
<jo-erlend> for eksempel en DictionaryGrid som lar deg lage en Gtk.TreeView på et par linjer og en CouchGrid som bruker DictionaryGrid, men lagrer i CouchDB.
<jo-erlend> endel andre sånne ting også. En MediaPlayerBox, blant annet. Morsomt prosjekt.
<jo-erlend> kan se mer om det på developer.ubuntu.com hvis du er interessert.
<jo-erlend> quickly gjør forresten mer. Det pakker og publiserer programvaren automatisk og endel andre ting i tillegg.
<si-m1> django for ikkeweb
<jo-erlend> vel... Nei, ikke helt.
<si-m1> ok, pylons
<si-m1> ligna litt mer på det
<jo-erlend> det har jeg ikke noen erfaring med.
<si-m1> litt som django, men mer valgfritt av hvilke tools man bruker
<jo-erlend> Quickly kan jo i prinsippet brukes til hva som helst. Finnes templates for webgreier og templates for andre språk.
<si-m1> hva man kan gjøre er ikke så intr. som hva som fungerer best i praksis
<jo-erlend> nettopp og standardmalene legger opp til ett sett av verktøy. Det gjør det mye lettere å komme i gang. Noe av det vanskeligste med å begynne å programmere i GNU+Linux er jo valgmulighetene.
<si-m1> tror ikke jeg ville brukt quickly fremfor django til webutvikling
<si-m1> selv om det går an
<jo-erlend> det er ingen konkurranse mellom dem. Du ville lage Django-maler for Quickly.
<si-m1> tja, virker som de overlapper veldig i funksjonalitet
<jo-erlend> ok? Det er veldig lenge siden jeg brukte Django. Hva tenker du på?
<si-m1> oppsett av hele prosjektet f.eks
<si-m1> django håndterer ikke abre maler
<si-m1> men views og modeller osv
<si-m1> migrerer dbversjoner og slikt
<jo-erlend> det har sikkert utviklet seg endel i løpet av de årene som har gått siden jeg kikket på det. :)
<si-m1> jau, virka veldig likt på introvideoen i alle fall
<si-m1> men, er påtide at noe slik dukker opp for applikasjonsutvikling også
<jo-erlend> det er veldig mye å gjøre.
<si-m1> man har jo hatt det meste verktøy rundt dette, mangler bare limet
<jo-erlend> mhm. Men så er det endel programmering som er tullete komplisert. Å sette opp en liste med tekststrenger i en Gtk.TreeView, for eksempel.
<si-m1> jess, samme med android, pga. det er så abstrahert
<jo-erlend> ok?
<si-m1> listview og slikt
<si-m1> må pakke inn og koble opp handlers
<si-m1> samt loading handler
<jo-erlend> ja, mengder av sånt tull. Det gjør jo verktøyet mektig, men håpløst tungvint for enkle hverdagsting.
<jo-erlend> blir spennende å se om GTK kan bli et seriøst verktøy for å lage webui etterhvert.
<si-m1> burde være rimelig greit å lage noe som produserer html og en backend for hooks av en gtkapp
<si-m1> altså noe som ikke er en sånn vnc-greie som de demonstrerte
<jo-erlend> si-m1, GTK har det nå. Broadway lar deg kjøre GTK-programmer som webapps.
<jo-erlend> eller var det den du mente da du sa "vnc-greie"?
<jo-erlend> html kan jo i prinsippet være veldig likt som GTK når det gjelder layout og sånt, så det burde jo være mulig å gjøre ordentlig html ut av det.
<Malin> jo-erlend: det jeg snakket om var at jeg pratet om at det gikk tregt å logge inn i Ubuntu
<si-m1> jo-erlend: jepp, var det jeg mente med vnc
<Malin> men du da nevnte at jeg skulle prøve å oppgradere en pakke, og at den het gnome-session-manager? i fra oneiric proposed
<si-m1> hadde vært bedre om den brukte markup
<si-m1> men det krever litt mer arbeid
<Malin> jo-erlend: poenget var i alle fall at det ikke ser ut som om inloggingen går spesielt raskere om, om noe, etter opppdagteringen
<jo-erlend> det har blitt vesentlig raskere her. Men jeg snakket om gnome-settings-daemon, ikke om gnome-session.
<Malin> aha, da var det den pakken :) jeg husket bare ikke pakkenavnet :)
<Malin> kom en mase oppdateringer nå, så kan prøve å logge ut og inn igjen og se om det går raskere her også nå
<Malin> nope, ikke merkbart raskere. kan det være dropbox og eller ubuntu one som gjør det ? eller de i kombinasjon :S
<Malin> ah ,du logget av
<Malin>   │01:26:31                 | [Malin back: gone 00:13:26]                                                                                   │ ubuntulog
<Malin>                     │01:26:42           Malin | aha, da var det den pakken :) jeg husket bare ikke pakkenavnet :)                                             │ xt
<Malin>                     │01:26:53           Malin | kom en mase oppdateringer nå, så kan prøve å logge ut og inn igjen og se om det går raskere her også nå       │
<Malin>                     │01:31:13           Malin | nope, ikke merkbart raskere. kan det være dropbox og eller ubuntu one som gjør det ? eller de i kombinasjon   │
<Malin>                     │                         | :S åj, det så ikkep ent ut, sorry
<Malin> hm
<jo-erlend> heh
<jo-erlend> malin, kom det en stor oppdateringspakke nå og du har ikke proposed?
<Malin> stemmer
<Malin> jeg forsikret meg om at propsed var deaktivert i alle fall
<jo-erlend> godt å høre.
<jo-erlend> mange som har ventet på den der.
<Malin> ah
<Malin> ser ut som jeg enda har problemer med at den polkit-saken ikke starter ved login også
<Malin> denne: /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-25
<jo-erlend> hva skjedde egentlig med Telepathy Tubes? Det var jo så lovende. Jeg hadde regnet med å se mange ting bruke det nå, men det ser ikke ut til å skje noe?
<kjes> heh, jeg leste "teletubby tubes"
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-26
<jo-erlend> kjes, haha, morsomt.
<jo-erlend> Å portere fra PyGTK2 til gir GTK3 er omtrent like morsomt som det er kjedelig.
<si-m1> hva er morsomt med det?
<xt> Uh ho
<si-m1> 05:24 ja
<si-m1> da er det meste moro
<si-m1> med mindre man stod opp da
<Sakarias> hvis man sto opp 05:24, så er ingen ting morsomt :P
<kjes> si-m1: hva var morsomt med teletubby tubes? det sier jo seg selv
<si-m1> kjes: nja, tenkte på portering av pygtk2
<kjes> åh, 05:24 ja
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, timene mellom 4-8 er aller best. Da er det så lite som distraherer. :)
<dageriv> fresh 11.10 install med unity
<dageriv> gnome terminal bell gir ingen lyd
<dageriv> d.v.s echo -e "\a" gir ingen utslag
<dageriv> officer problem?
<si-m1> legg inn bugrapport
<si-m1> regner med du har krysset av for "terminal bell"
<dageriv> yeah sure
<dageriv> har googlet som en helt
<si-m1> la akkurat til en selv
<si-m1> tilbakeknappen i software-center funker ikke helt bra
<dageriv> har aldri laget en bug report
<si-m1> hjelp -> rapporter en feil
<si-m1> har blitt veldig lett
<si-m1> bør bruke den for alt den er verd
<si-m1> virker som bell ikke funker generelt sett
<si-m1> utenom inne i sound settings i system settings
<dageriv> hvor er hjelp?
<si-m1> i terminalen
<si-m1> menylinja
<dageriv> menylinja til gnome-terminal?
<si-m1> jep
<dageriv> er det gnome-terminal da?
<si-m1> aner ikke :)
<dageriv> jeg får ikke lyd med kommandoen beep heller
<si-m1> nei, så dårlig ut generelt sett
<si-m1> men, kan tenkes de som jobber med terminal vet hvor den skal sendes
<si-m1> rapporten that is
<Malin> hei dageriv  :D
<Malin> når jeg prøver å montere en cd, får jeg denne meldingen:
<Malin> eller rettere sagt, disse meldingene:
<Malin> http://pastebin.com/FTCwn1ie
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-27
<dageriv> Malin: hey
<Malin> morro å se deg her inne :D
<Malin> trenger dyktige folk i kanalen ;)
<Malin> tihi :)
<virtuelv> noen som vet om det er mulig å redigere den whitelista over apps som får lov til å legge seg til i notification area?
<dageriv> Malin: ja du har rett i det, jeg er ganske dyktig
<Malin> dageriv: jeg syntes det i alle fall :)
<Malin> virtuelv: godt spørsmål :) jeg aner ikke, men kan se for meg det kan ligge noe i gconf-editor?
<geirha> Hvis du oppretter en ny bruker, med samme gruppemedlemskap, og logger inn med den. FÃ¥r du de samme feilene?
<Malin> eller ah, jeg tror jeg veit hva virtuelv lurte på, om det er snakk om hvilke programmer som skal få lov til å legge et ikon oppe i høyrefeltet av menylinja?
<Malin> geirha: er det noe i denne duren du leter etter? http://askubuntu.com/questions/35289/one-line-command-for-adding-new-items-to-com-canonical-unity-panel-systray-white
<Malin> jeg klarer bare ikke å finne det i gconf-editor :S
<geirha> Det var vel virtuelv som lurte på det der
<jo-erlend> interessant: http://blog.canonical.com/2011/10/27/retail-stores-in-china/
<jo-erlend> virtuelv: ja, i du kan gjøre det i dconf, men jeg tror kanskje du må restarte Unity  for at det skal tre i kraft.
<geirha> virtuelv forsvant fordi Ex-Chat
<jo-erlend> hehe, ok. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg blingsa litt. Det så ut som at han kom tilbake.
<jo-erlend> dæven. :)
<jo-erlend> virtuelv: ja, i du kan gjøre det i dconf, men jeg tror kanskje du må restarte Unity  for at det skal tre i kraft.
<geirha> Malin: Det med å opprette ny bruker var for øvrig et spørsmål til deg.
<Malin> geirha: å? hm. hvilket problem tenkte du på da da? Det med montering av cd-rom/dvd-rom?
<Malin> jeg kan prøve om en halvtime-20 minutter eller noe, bare komme meg ned til skolen jeg :)
<jo-erlend> "Lage ny bruker" == klikke på "Gjestebruker" i menyen :)
<jo-erlend> Gjesteøkt, til og med.
<jo-erlend> veldig deilig, det der.
<Malin> ja, jeg kan prøve å logge inn som gjest og montere en cd :)
<geirha> Malin: Ja både for den og det andre problemet du har med at polkit ikke startes.
<jo-erlend> satt og kikka litt på hjemmeområdet mitt i går kveld. Det er ganske mye ryddigere nå, selvom det er endel igjen. Skal bli godt å få alt over i XDG BDS. Skulle forresten gjerne hatt en $XDG_USER_LOGS-mappe i tillegg.
<Malin> geirha: aha :) ja, jeg skal sjekke ut det der jeg :)
<Malin> kom på at en gjestekonto uansett neppe fungerer med tanke på å installere programmer i f.eks. software-center?
<Malin> hvordan kan jeg lage en bruker via cli? ser ikke ut som je får unlocked user-settings-guisaken
<Malin> "user accounts"
<Malin> pga det med polkit
<virtuelv> jo-erlend: joda, fant ut hvordan
<virtuelv> takk anyway
<virtuelv> det neste spørsmålet mitt: Jeg trenger en utrolig lettvekts standard-kalender
<geirha> Malin: sudo adduser nyttbrukernavn
<virtuelv> noen forslag
<geirha> google calendar? :P
<virtuelv> det *eneste* den skal gjøre er å integrere med Google Calendar
<Malin> geirha: jau men hvordan gir jeg den nye brukeren administrator-rettigheter? :)
<geirha> Er vel bare outlook som kan integreres med google calendar
<virtuelv> ... og den kalenderen i notification area
<geirha> wine outlook.exe
<virtuelv> geirha: nuvel - jeg bruker google calendar på iphonen
<geirha> Malin: sammenlign  groups malin   og   groups nyttbrukernavn
<virtuelv> å forsøke å starte evolution resulterer bare i gnål om at den har forandret lagringsformat
<geirha> sudo adduser brukernavn gruppenavn  for å legge en bruker til en gruppe.
<Malin> geirha: aha :)
<Malin> pussig, men med ny bruker, så virket det å logge inn, så installere fra software center
<geirha> Da er det noe konfigurasjon i hjemmekatalogen din som hindrer det
<Malin> sannsynligvis, men hva ? :) det er jo det en må prøveå grave frem :S
<geirha> Ja, det var det. Vanskelig å feilsøke det der. Google har sikkert problemer med å finne noe relevant også.
<Malin> ja
<Malin> hm.. eller her har noen samme problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859948
<Malin> men ingen har svart :)
<Malin> jeg får skrive en kommentar med hva jeg har funnet ut så langt
<geirha> Aha. Hva har du i ~/.config/autostart/ ?
<Malin> http://pastebin.com/Mv77bv1r
<Malin> begynner å friste å renske ut viktige ting fra /home, så formatere hele greia
<geirha> polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop  er det en du har lagt til selv?
<geirha> og er det en med samme navn i /etc/xdg/autostart/ ?
<Malin> geirha: ja, jeg prøvde å legge til manuelt husker jeg, så det stemmer nok
<Malin> men la i såfall til fra startup applications
<Malin> skal sjekke i den andre katalogen
<geirha> Ja, når du legger til via startup applications, opprettes en .desktop-fil i ~/.config/autostart/
<Malin> http://pastebin.com/Uhwzee52
<Malin> geirha: det ante meg med tanke på at du fant den igjen der. Jeg eh.. klarer ikke helt se hva i den mappen som er det samme :) hehe
<geirha> Hm. Jeg ville prøvd å flytte unna .config/autostart, og opprettet en tom en.
<Malin> uansett, det hjalp ikke å legge til i startupapplications
<geirha> mv ~/.config/autostart ~/.config/autostart.backup && mkdir ~/.config/autostart
<Malin> så backe up .config/autostart, og lage en ny mappe?
<Malin> ah
<Malin> done, logge ut og inn da?
<geirha> Ja
<Malin> tar enda vinter og vår å logge inn også, det gjorde det med den nye brukeren også
<Malin> får prøve å deaktivere dropbox + ubuntu one for å se om det er det som gjør det
<Malin> men skal logge ut og inn her
<geirha> det gjorde du akkurat ved å flytte bort autostart som inneholder dropbox.desktop og ubuntuone-launch.desktop ;P
<Malin> åj åj
<Malin> ja :)
<Malin> men tok enda lang tid å logge seg inn
<Malin> hm.. men nå virker det andre :)
<Malin> ^^
<Malin> fikk opp spørsmål om passordet , for å installere
<Malin> det skjedde ikke før :)
<geirha> Da kan du kopiere over de desktop-filene du vil autostarte
<Malin> ja :)
<Malin> da poster jeg løsninga på den tråden der en hadde samme problem. Ber personen i alle fall om prøve f.eks.? :)
<Malin> thanx
<Malin> flere som opplever at unity-docken havner under vinduer i setedet for over?
<Malin> samme med program switcheren
<geirha> Har ikke opplevd det
<Malin> ah
<Malin> det ser ca sånn ut (terminalen er litt gjennomsiktig) http://malinkb.dyndns.org/bilder/Screenshot%20at%202011-10-27%2015:37:12.png
<geirha> Når jeg maksimerer et terminalvindu ligger dokken over en stund før den gjemmer seg.
<Malin> ja, jeg får min bak vinduene jeg nå :S
<Malin> skjønner ikke det der, nå skjer det jo hele tida :p
<Malin> før skjedde det sporadisk
<Malin> kanskje jeg skal sjekke ut hva som finnes i /etc/xdg/autostart (kanskje noe jeg ikke trenger der og kan få raskere login)
<Malin> jøss, nå dukket docken min opp på rett plass i alle fall
<geirha> Hos meg blir noen vinduer gjennomsiktige når jeg endrer størrelse på et annet vindu.
<Malin> :)
<Malin> jeg tar en backup av den mappen og sjekker hva som skjer med den tom
<geirha> For å la være å starte en av de i /etc/xdg/autostart/, kopier fila over til ~/.config/autostart/
<Malin> hehe :) er i alle fall noe som trengs der, for nå fikk jeg ikke logga inn :p
<geirha> Og legg til en linje: X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=False
<Malin> må ha det litt mer teskje
<Malin> jeg tar et element jeg ikke trenger å starte og flytter det til ~./config/autostart ?
<Malin> men hvor legger jeg til den linja? :)
<geirha> i .desktop-fila
<Malin> okey
<Malin> etter reboot nå, så logget maskina inn noe raskere, så må ha vært pga fjerning av filene fra den mappen i sted
<Skinfakse> Jeg har et problem med at skjermbildet av og til fryser etter at jeg vekker opp fra skjermsparer, er det noen rapportert bug eller fiks for dette?
<jo-erlend> Skinfakse, se etter? Det er i alle fall nesten alltid bedre at en bug blir rapportert to ganger enn at den ikke blir rapportert i det hele tatt. Men Launchpad har blitt ganske flink til å finne liknende bugs.
<Skinfakse> Jeg søkte på launchpad før jeg spurte her, men fant ikke noe med en gang. Jeg tror jeg rapporterer det nå.
<jo-erlend> bra :)
<kjes> prøv å legg med noen relevante logger da :-)
<jo-erlend> ja, hvis det er bedre at en bug blir rapportert to ganger enn ikke, så er det også bedre med litt overflødig informasjon enn litt for lite. :)
<Skinfakse> Får inntrykk av at det har med OpenGL-skjermspareren å gjøre.
<Skinfakse> En praktisk løsning er jo å velge en annen skjermsparer, men Matrix-skjermspareren er jo så fin .P
<Skinfakse> Men jeg hadde ingen problemer med den før Natty.
<jo-erlend> Compiz er jo fantastisk stabil i 11.04 og 11.10.
<jo-erlend> dvs, compiz 0.9-serien. Og jeg prøver å være litt sarkastisk.
<Skinfakse> Da bytter jeg til XMatrix.
<Trond--> #ubuntu-bugs
<Trond--> Hva er forskjellen slik at egen kernel for Ubuntu er å foretrekke fremfor Linux Kernel? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ
<Malin> vil vel tro de har har en del egen-definert oppsett i kernelen laget til ubuntu?
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-28
<Trond--> Av og til fryser menyen som stikker ut på venstre sida når jeg høyreklikker på bosspannet. Jeg kan da heller ikke trykke på Empty Trash.. når det skjer, jeg trykker på det som er bak der i stedet for.
<jo-erlend> hehe, hva heter smulesti på engelsk igjen?
<Sakarias> bread crubs ?
<Sakarias> (dog bare korrekt stavet)
<westernanalogue> noen som kan hjelpe meg med oppsett av to skjermer på en laptop. har fått begge til å "virke" men ikke som jeg vil. får ikke dratt vinduer over til skjerm nr 2: http://www.pastie.org/2773442
<westernanalogue> slik det fungerer nå er det ikke noe bakgrunnsbilde på skjerm nr2 før jeg høyreklikker på den??? forsøkte å opprette et tomt text dokument og det (ikonet på skrivebordet) ble skjult av bakgrunnsbildet når det kommer til syne??
<si-m1> skru på twinview
<si-m1> så blir det sakjer
<westernanalogue> hmm...ok
<si-m1> det er alt som skal til
<westernanalogue> sette "1"?
<si-m1> jau, evt. endre i nvidia-settings-programmet
<westernanalogue> lagre og restarte xorg?
<si-m1> hvis du vil teste at det virker først
<westernanalogue> jeg finner ikke twinview settingen i nv settings manager
<si-m1> er i den rullegardinsaken hvor du velger klone/toskjermer/twinview elns
<si-m1> ligger der du setter opp skjermlayout og slikt
<si-m1> X Server Display Configuration -> Configuration -> TwinView
<westernanalogue> duoooogh..... at jeg ikke så det i går  :S
<westernanalogue> takk
<westernanalogue> det funket som bredet :D
<westernanalogue> bare det :D
<westernanalogue> takk takk
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, tror det stemmer. :)
<jo-erlend> litt morsomt at norske oversettelser noen ganger føles mer naturlig enn engelske. '
<jo-erlend> har vi noen som har peiling på GTK3 her?
<jo-erlend> gtk.gdk har blitt gitt sin egen pakke i gi.repository.Gdk. Jeg lurte på om det er noen vesentlige endringer ellers.
<jo-erlend> også hva som har skjedd med ListStore.reorder. Det ser ikke ut til å funke lenger.
<lnostdal_> jo-erlend, pfft .. KDE for meg (ref post på mailingliste) ..    jeg tror hele shiftet er fundamentalt feil
<lnostdal_> (desktop != ipad)
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, beskriv årsaken til at bruken av tastatur == ipad, eller at en utvidet støtte for andre miljøer, som KDE, er negativt for Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> jeg har bedt og tryglet om at noen skal forklare dette memet at Unity er touch-basert.
<jo-erlend> det er for eksempel nesten ingen som faktisk _bruker_ scrollerne lenger. Det er mange år siden rullehjul ble vanlig på mus. Likevel er det fremdeles god støtte for det hvis du har lyst til å scrolle ved å klikke og dra, men det plager ikke den voldsomme majoriteten som ikke gjør det. Og det passer fint med berøringsskjerm. Den reelle funksjonen av scrollbars har vært å indikere hvor du er hen i innholdet. Det fungerer like
<jo-erlend> godt nå, hvis ikke bedre.
<lnostdal_> egentlig er hadde det sikkert vært katastrofe på ipad også ..     ta f.eks. dette med å ha menylinjen på toppen av skjermen kombinert med det at flere enn én bruker bruker focus-follows-mouse og flere vinduer oppe samtidig
<lnostdal_> egentlig hadde*
<jo-erlend> det største problemet med Unity, er at de aller fleste ikke tester det med tentativ programvare som viser hvordan det fungerer når det blir brukt sånn som det er ment at det skal brukes. Noen få har prøvd å bruke et par statiske quicklists, definert i .desktop-filer, men svært få prøver dynamiske quicklists som programmet legger til mens det kjører.
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, hvorfor bruker de fokus follows mouse?
<jo-erlend> det er en tullete, nærmest tåpelig idé, at man skal plassere musepekeren over det programmet man jobber med. Der er den bare distraherende, eller hva?
<lnostdal_> fordi bytting av fokus v.h.a. tastaturet ikke altid fungerer særlig bra
<jo-erlend> hvorfor ikke det?
<lnostdal_> fordi det ikke gjør det
<jo-erlend> det er et totalt meningsløst svar.
<jo-erlend> tastaturet er mer effektivt enn musa.
<lnostdal_> men egentlig er jeg dritt lei drakampen mellom unity (hvad enn der fokus mål er; ipad eller desktop eller alt eller hva) kontra folk som er interessert i andre ting en dritt som popper opp i øst og vest når en beveger musa fra skjerm til skjerm o.l. ....
<jo-erlend> jeg har ingen annen interesse av å kjempe for Unity, enn det at jeg vil ha frem gode løsninger på problemer som ble designet på åtti/nittitallet.
<jo-erlend> folk glemmer at webben i utgangspunktet var et menybasert system, sånn som Gnome 2. Søkemotorene ble latterliggjort da de kom på banen. Det ser ut til å være en suksess nå.
<lnostdal_> KDE for meg ..  Linus droppet Gnome3 til fordel for XFCE, også ..    andre folk med teknisk insikt dropper det tvert, også
<jo-erlend> jeg kunne ikke ha gitt særlig mer beng i hva Linus Torvalds mener om WIMP-systemer. Det er ikke det han er god på.
<jo-erlend> når det er sagt, så synes jeg at Xfce og LXDE er veldig gode systemer i sin klasse. Veldig fint at Unity støtter oppunder dem.
<lnostdal_> alt-f2 .. type type ..  søkemotor .. enter --> kjør ..    gnome 2 hadde det, unutiy har  det sikkert også -- og kde har det ..  hva er nytt? .. jo forskjellen er all den andre driten unity og gnome 3 / gnome-shell la til
<jo-erlend> alt+f2 er selvsagt støttet i Unity. Den kalles 'runner'.
<lnostdal_> jeg hadde hellere dødd enn å bruke noen meny
<lnostdal_> jeg bruker emacs og har 60+ buffere åpne .. regex-søk med tastaturet ..   ikke noen "meny"
<jo-erlend> Unity har en voldsomt forbedret bruk av menyer i forhold til Gnome 2. Problemet er bare at programmene ikke har rukket å bli oppdatert enda.
<citoyen> Problemet med Unity er at det er veldig giret opp mot at alle har identiske systemer
<citoyen> og det er vanskelig/umulig å stille inn
<citoyen> på desktopen har jeg to skjermer, hvorav den høyre er hovedskjerm - hvor nyttig er det for meg at menyen ligger helt ute til venstre på skjermen jeg bruker minst?
<citoyen> men det får man ikke lov å endre, for designerne har bestemt at sånn må det være
<jo-erlend> alle programmer har tre forskjellige hovedmenyer nå. Den ene er den vanlige menyen i toppen av vinduet. Den skal brukes til spesielle ting som ikke kreves ofte. Den andre er når du må reagere på en hendelse som du ikke selv iverksatte. Det gjøres i indikator-menyen. Den tredje menyen er når du ønsker å gjøre det du oftest gjør i et program. Det gjøres i dynamiske quicklists. Den menyen inneholder også statiske quicklists
<jo-erlend>  som fungerer når programmet ikke kjører, for eksempel hvis du vil ha en gnome-terminal med en viss profil.
<jo-erlend> citoyen, det der er hovedfokus i Unity nå.
<jo-erlend> det var årsaken til at jeg skaffet meg de ekstra skjermene. Jeg har alltid brukt bare én.
<lnostdal_> jeg har alt fra 2-4 skjermer ..  og jeg må se mange vinduer samtidig ..    unity var et helvette når jeg testet det
<lnostdal_> (mange vinduer på hver skjerm)
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, utvilsomt. Det er derfor vi skal fikse det. Men det er mer nyttig hvis du sier _hva_ du ikke liker, for det er ikke gitt at alle vet om det.
<jo-erlend> sånne ting som focus-follows-eye har jo blitt veldig mye enklere å implementere nå.
<jo-erlend> det vil aldri bli brukt som standard, fordi en viss del av befolkningen skjeler, for eksempel. Det er mye å tenke på, som ikke er relevant for alle. Det er også derfor vi ikke bruker grønne ikoner på panelet, men isteden bruker blå.
<lnostdal_> normal vindushåndtering (og/eller tiling), en gnome-panel (eller tilsvarende) pr. skjerm, meny på toppen av app-vinduet (ikke på toppen av skjermen siden en gjerne vil se menyene til flere vinduer samtidig) .. o.s.v. .. o.s.v.
<lnostdal_> d.v.s. slik ting var og altid har vært .....    skal en introdusere intelligent søk og tastaturbruk så gjør for all del det; en trenger ikke brekke alt annet
<citoyen> men helt malapropos: etter oppgradering til 11.10 er strømstyringen til laptopen min helt noldus
<jo-erlend> "normal vindushåndtering" høres ut som et ønske om å gjenta feilene fra åtti og nittitallet. Tiling er ikke Unity designet for, men vi har mange andre WMer som er det. Meny på toppen av skjermen er konfigurerbart, men skal ikke presenteres for brukeren fordi ingen har klart å finne noen gode argumenter for at det er nyttig å se menyene hele tiden.
<lnostdal_> har noen funnet noen argumenter for at det ikke er nyttig, da?
<citoyen> den går ikke i suspend når jeg lukker den, og ser ikke ut til å cpu-steppe når jeg kjører på batteri
<citoyen> noen som har sett løsninger på det?
<jo-erlend> javisst. Mange. Du trenger aldri å lese tittelen for et dokument samtidig som du bruker menyene. Du trenger aldri å bruke menyene samtidig som du leser tittelen. Det betyr at de bør bruke samme plass med mindre det finnes gode argumenter for å motsi det.
<jo-erlend> citoyen, jeg har sett noen liknende klager, men jeg opplever ikke noe sånt på min laptop, så jeg har ikke sett nærmere på det.
<SlimG> Mulig å bruke nøkler (RSA?) til å autentisere mot IMAP/SMTP servere fremfor brukernavn+passord?
 * citoyen vurderer å snurre inn en annen distro
<citoyen> hva er moro for laptoper nå for tiden?
<lnostdal_> jeg har 10 000 ting i hodet samtidig når jeg jobber . .    jeg er svært lite interessert i å måtte huske på hvilke menyvalg jeg har, for så selvfølgelig glemme dette og måtte skifte vindu for å huske det igjen .. og da glemme hva jeg egentlig drev med
<jo-erlend> citoyen, 10.04 er jo fin.
<citoyen> jo-erlend: men det er jo å gå baklengs
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, hvis du vet at du skal bruke menyene, så er det alt du trenger å vite. Du kan ikke bruke menyene uten å A) bruke tastatursnarveier, eller B) bruke musa.
<SlimG> Er det Unity samtalen går i?
<lnostdal_> jeg VET JO IKKE om jeg skal bruke menyene ..
<jo-erlend> citoyen, jeg synes ikke det. Men mye av strømproblemene kommer fra Linux.
<lnostdal_> ..jeg husker jo ikke hva som "står på menyen"
<lnostdal_> (jeg jobber med flere apps samtidig)
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, er ikke F10 ganske beleilig i så henseende?
<lnostdal_> nei, det er beleilig å kunne på forhånd kunne bevege musa til det menyvalget en allerede ser -- nå
<lnostdal_> i stedet for å bevege musa over et vindu på bunnen av skjermen, for så å få opp menyen på toppen av skjermen ..
<jo-erlend> javel. Høres ut som et spesielt tilfelle. Konfigurer det sånn hvis det er sånn du vil ha det. Det er ikke alment nyttig, i følge vitenskapelig testing.
<lnostdal_> "vitenskapelig" ..  statistisk sett er alle under gjennomsnittet
<lnostdal_> ("alle")
<jo-erlend> ah, men der sier du mye.
<lnostdal_> vel, i praksis tvinges resten under også
<jo-erlend> jeg mener at det er mer nyttig å bruke toolbar riktig enn å vise alle teoretiske valg til enhver tid.
<lnostdal_> jeg mener det er mer nyttig å få dritt gjort
<jo-erlend> i gamledager var toolbar en statisk liste over valg. Det er selvsagt slutt nå.
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Du har antakelig rett. Men jeg har mye mer lyst på noe nytt og shiny ;)
<jo-erlend> citoyen, det skjønner jeg. :)
<brik> < lnostdal_> i stedet for å bevege musa over et vindu på bunnen av skjermen, for så å få opp menyen på toppen av skjermen .. <- enig, ser ikke helt poenget med det
<lnostdal_> brik, kombiner det med et scenario der du har brukt focus-follows-mouse siden 1998 (ja, selv på windows) og 2 andre app-vinduer plassert mellom vinduet ditt på bunnen og menyen på toppen og du har noe som gjør at jeg kaster laptoppen i veggen
<jo-erlend> citoyen, jeg sitter og vurderer om jeg skal kutte ut GTK2 i Quickly 12.04 eller om jeg skal støtte forslaget om å støtte det i fem år. Det er ikke noe morsomt valg. Jeg er glad for at det går noen måneder før det blir nødvendig å ta et endelig standpunkt. :)
<lnostdal_> (focus follows mouse er for meg like nyttig som mark == copy ..  middle-click == paste ..   det gjør ting kjappere)
<jo-erlend> brik, lnostdal_: dere sammenlikner med eldgamle systemer som ikke hadde evne til å forstå hva du ønsket å oppnå.
<brik> hm, noen som vet om det er mulig å få win+left/right arrow til plassere vinduet til høyre/venstre?
<jo-erlend> brik, det er standard?
<lnostdal_> jeg snakker om unity, jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> brik, ehrm, ctrl+alt er standard.
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, mhm, jeg vet.
<brik> ctrl+alt + arrows skifter mellom workspaces
<brik> jeg vil at vindu 1 skal ta opp høyre halvdel av skjermen og vindu 2 venstre halvdel
<brik> i samme workspace
<jo-erlend> det finnes tre veldig gode grunner til å skjule menyene. 1) altfor mange programmer viser en menubar bare for å ikke se rare ut. gcalc-tool for eksempel. 2) Menyene er distraherende. 3) toolbar må brukes langt bedre enn den gjøres idag. Toolbar bør bare vise ting du _kan_ gjøre (idag er det vanlig med deaktiverte ikoner) og helt bare de tingene programmet skjønner at du har lyst til å gjøre. Der kommer Zeitgeist inn i bilde
<jo-erlend> t.
<jo-erlend> brik, numpad.
<brik> ?
<jo-erlend> alt+ctrl+5 maksimerer, a-c+6 maksimerer vertikalt på høyre side, a-c+4 vertikalt på venstre, 7,9,1,3 50% høyde i respektive hjørner.
<jo-erlend> 8 og 2 er horisontalt.
<brik> okay, det er snedig, men kunne ønske jeg slapp å trykke num lk først
<lnostdal_> nei, hvorvidt menyer bør skjules bør  være opp til den som lager app'en ..   og/eller være opp til brukeren ..   (e.g. toggle av menu-bar-mode i emacs)
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, absolutt ikke. Det bør være opp til den som bruker programmet.
<Malin> i javascript, hvordan gjør jeg en beregning. f.eks: tall1 = 5 tall2 = 7 tall3 = tall1 + tall2
<jo-erlend> det er selvsagt mulig for utvikleren å bestemme det, sånn som det er nå, men det er harry.
<lnostdal_> jeg sa jo "være opp til brukeren"
<Malin> eller hva gjør jeg for å ta bergeninga inn i nettsiden igjen
<brik> regner med dette er beregnet på de som har separat numpad
<Malin> for at resultatet skal dukke opp
<Malin> dukke opp i nettsiden
<jo-erlend> malin, en linje av gangen og ikke enter som komma? :)
<SlimG> hmm.. I 11.10 har tastaturet en tendens til å henge igjen i andre vinduer enn det jeg har satt fokus til vha. alt+tab. Kjent sak som kan fikses?
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, tenkte jo hver slik variabel på hver sin linje ;)
<jo-erlend> SlimG, ikke hørt om det før. Klarer du å reprodusere det?
<Malin> men hvordan får jeg så resultatet som lagres i tall3 ut som tekst på nettsiden? :)
 * citoyen brenner seg en openSUSE-netboot-cd
<citoyen> Just For Fun
<SlimG> jo-erlend: vanskelig, skjer 5-6 ganger daglig på jobb, har ikke funnet noe mønster
<jo-erlend> morsomt å prøve andre.
<jo-erlend> SlimG, ikke spesielt når du bruker tbird?
<SlimG> bruker evolution
<brik> jo-erlend: er det mulig å binde f.eks ctrl+alt+2 til win+leftarrow?
<lnostdal_> Malin, trykk f12 i chrome, trykk esc for å få opp konsollet .. tast inn     var a = 5, b = 7, c = a + b;
<jo-erlend> rapporter en bug på det uansett. Jeg har ikke hørt noen klage over det, så det er trolig litt sjeldent.
<lnostdal_> Malin, så document.write(c);
<Malin> lnostdal_: takk, nå skjønte jeg det :D
<jo-erlend> brik, super er litt spesiell. Jeg ville ikke ha brukt den. Men ja, det er mulig.
<lnostdal_> Malin, about:blank som URL så har du en blank side å jobbe med
<Malin> lnostdal_: jau
<brik> spesiell hvordan da?
<jo-erlend> brik, den er tradisjonelt ikke brukt som en kombinasjonstast.
<brik> meh :P
<jo-erlend> hvis du trykker og slipper alt eller ctrl, så skjer ingenting. Super har litt forskjellige funksjoner avhengig av hvordan du bruker den. Det gjør den litt spesiell å ha med å gjøre i generelle sammenhenger.
<lnostdal_> Malin, egentlig trenger en ikke skrive resultatet på nettsiden ..    en kan taste inn c i konsollet og trykke enter og den vil returnere verdien lagret i c   (Read Eval Print Loop)
<brik> men å gå mellom fullscreen og ikke med super+arrow up/down er ok?
<jo-erlend> brik, det er teknisk mulig, men jeg kan nærmest garantere at du på et eller annet tidspunkt vil brenne deg.
<brik> s/fullscreen/maximize
<brik> jo-erlend: det er jo det den gjør nå
<jo-erlend> brik, jeg vil anbefale F11 for det.
<jo-erlend> ah, ok.
<brik> så er det feil da? :>
<jo-erlend> jeg vil heller si at det er dårlig kutyme og derfor dårlig støttet. :)
<lnostdal_> Malin, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mf_yNLlgic
<jo-erlend> super bør regnes som en systemknapp som andre programmer ikke overkjører, selvom systemet selvsagt ikke gjør det umulig.
 * jo-erlend kjører super mck
<jo-erlend> ... altså snarveien for å kjøre favorittalbumet av Nellie McKay :)
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, som jeg skrev i eposten, så  forstår jeg godt frustrasjonene. Men hvis du faktisk prøver å skrive et tentativt program som bruker de nye funksjonene, så skjønner du hvorfor det er riktig tanke.
<jo-erlend> _også_ finner vi ut hva vi skal bruke bunnen og høyresiden til.
<jo-erlend> jeg er overbevist om at Microsoft er inne på noe med de nye flisene sine, men jeg tror de har gjort det feil. Vi bør gjøre det riktig.
<Malin> takk takk :D :D :D
<jo-erlend> heh, jeg kjøpte en biff fra Firstprice. Det må være den fineste biffen jeg har sett. Den er så fin at den egentlig burde ha vært rammet inn og hengt på veggen. Den er egentlig litt for fin til å stekes. Men 800g rå biff blir litt voldsomt, eller? :)
<jo-erlend> malin, har du JavaScript som fag?
<Malin> jo-erlend: nja, er en liten del av et annet fag
<Malin> så ja
<Malin> ikke et eget såda
<Malin> *sådan
<Malin> men du verden. JEg skjønner jo allerde litt hvordan js funker jo :D
<jo-erlend> :)
<Malin> dette er vel første gang jeg har brukt/prøvd det sån type skikkelig
<Malin> resultatet av testinga kan forøvrig sees her, og jeg har ikke gjort noe for at det skal se pent ut for å si det sånn....
<jo-erlend> hvis du skjønte mIRC script, så har du allerede mye av hva som kreves for Python eller JavaScript (som er veldig like)
<Malin> http://folk.ntnu.no/malinkro/index.html
<Malin> aner ikke hvordan mIRC script funker jeg
<Malin> jo-erlend: studassen min hjalp meg mye med java i dag (altså ikke js :P ) og jeg skjønte så mye mer
<Malin> :D :D
<Malin> han er så tolmodig han.
<Malin> brenner for det han gjør
<Malin> og jeg må ha ting med teskje
<jo-erlend> det er like bra. Det er et spesielt scriptspråk for ett program og dermed totalt unyttig, men veldig fint for akkurat det det var designet for. :)
<Malin> men jeg skjønner jo en god del mer nå :D
<Malin> ja
<Malin> eneste jeg klarte å programmere da jeg var yngre, var noe oppsett for en joystick
<jo-erlend> malin, det er den velkjente kompetansestigen. Du kan forvente å leve store deler av livet i fullstendig forvirring også plutselig forstå alt. :)
<Malin> som trengte å få keyboardkommandoer omgjort til knapper til en joystick :)
<Malin> også lastet man fila inn i joysticken faktisk
<Malin> jo-erlend: ;) japp
<Malin> jeg føler meg som et barn som kan noen ord, men som forstår mer enn jeg klarer å ytykke
<Malin> det er frustrerende for et barn i alle fall
<Malin> jeg har jo opplevd det selv :) hehe
<jo-erlend> det er en av de enorme fordelene i Ubuntu fremover, at det ikke spiller noen som helst rolle hvilket språk du programmerer i. Java, JavaScript, Python eller Haskell, eller hva som helst annet. Hehe, bortsett fra det jeg driver med, som bare er for Python. :)
<Malin> :)
<Malin> jeg tenker, men kun fordi jeg skal lære det, å lage det scopet du foreslo i java (når jeg føler jeg får tida da)
<Malin> nå er jeg temmelig sliten
<Malin> :) hehe
<jo-erlend> det er veldig enkelt. Det er det som er så genialt med Unity. Det er voldsomt enkelt.
<jo-erlend> ... enklere når det finnes et ferdig API. Jeg vet ingenting om tilstandene når det gjelder Java.
<jo-erlend> lurte på om jeg skulle skrive et lxunity program for LXDE.
<lnostdal_> programmering er så gøy ..    burde i grunn vært obligatorisk på skolen, egentlig ..   matte som språk er en spøk; alt for tilgivelig
<jo-erlend> enig. Python i tredje, religion på universitet.
<lnostdal_> programmering er utilgivelig (så det skjerper en), direkte (så det er morsomt når det fungerer -- og en tvinges til å forstå hvorfor noe fungerer; fordi det er utilgivelig)
<jo-erlend> trist med Lisp-mannens død, forresten. Hva heter han igjen?
<jo-erlend> han ble jo godt voksen da.
<lnostdal_> John McArthy
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<lnostdal_> McCarthy*
<jo-erlend> bra mann det.
<jo-erlend> var han del av GNU-prosjektet på noe tidspunkt?
<lnostdal_> tror ikke det ..   RMS er en Lisper ..  jobbet på Lisp-machines o.s.v. ..   GNU skulle være et OS med C-kjerne og Lisp for resten
<lnostdal_> (..han kom til Emacs, og det ble jo nesten et OS..)
<jo-erlend> ja og han studerte vel under McCarthy da han startet, tror jeg?
<jo-erlend> var ikke rms egentlig en AI-fyr?
<lnostdal_> vet ikke om RMS var under JMC; tror ikke det ..     RMS har vært borti mye ..   folk som kritiserer han fortjener å spise flammende død; han er brilliant
<jo-erlend> jeg mener at det var da han studerte kunstig intelligens at rms startet GNU, men jeg er ikke sikker. Jeg _er_ sikker på at McCarthy ledet AI-studiene ved MIT da rms var der og at han lagde Lisp, som rms er kjent for.
<jo-erlend> derfor virker det litt merkelig hvis det ikke fantes en vesentlig kontakt mellom dem.
<lnostdal_> tror RMS begynte med lisp på midten av 70tallet ..   JMC oppdaget lisp på slutten av 60tallet
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg mener ikke at rms var del av å lage Lisp, men at McCarthy var veldig velposisjonert for å være en del av GNU-prosjektet og utfra hva jeg har lest om ham, ville det ha måttet virke som et tiltalende prosjekt.
<jo-erlend> vi kan vel sannsynligvis uansett kalle ham for en grandonkel av GNU-prosjektet. :)
<lnostdal_> ok, jeg vet egentlig ikke .. JMC har vel vært mer stille enn RMS
<jo-erlend> hehe, det skal ikke så mye til.
<lnostdal_> (en kan også si det slik at det har vært mer stille rundt JMC enn rundt RMS)
<lnostdal_> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har bare møtt ham én gang og da kjørte han over meg så hardt at jeg ikke turte å stille resten av spørsmålene. :)
<jo-erlend> spiller ingen stor rolle. Jeg er for seperasjon mellom guru og distro, enten det gjelder Linus eller rms. :)
<lnostdal_> separasjon mellom guru og distro?
<jo-erlend> mhm, som mellom kirke og stat. Det er greit at vi har noen filosofiske/åndelige ledere i samfunnet, men de må aldri ha noen direkte innflytelse.
<lnostdal_> både RMS og Linus har skrevet mer kode enn deg og meg tilsammen
<lnostdal_> ..rimelig sikker på det i hvert fall
<jo-erlend> javisst og det de er gode på, er de veldig gode på. Men jeg har ikke sett noe tegn til at de har noen innsikt i UX.
<lnostdal_> som _bruker_ av både linux, emacs og gcc er jeg uenig
<jo-erlend> høres ut som en lojalitetsuttalelse og ikke respekt for sannheten som et åpent spørsmål om vitenskap.
<lnostdal_> høres ut som fjas
<jo-erlend> er du motstander av søkemotorer på webben til fordel for et hierarkisk menysystem?
<lnostdal_> dette har ikke noe med det vi snakker om nå å gjøre
<Malin> mye lettere med hierarkisk menysystem på internett faktisk, når man tenker over hvor lite og oversiktelig det er
<jo-erlend> jo, det har det. Det er akkurat det det har å gjøre med. Torvalds kritiserer _ingenting_ i Gnome 3, annet enn at det er søkebasert fremfor menybasert.
<jo-erlend> malin, du levde ikke på den tiden engang. :=
<lnostdal_> emacs er genialt m.t.p. brukervennelighet ..   internt er designet godt, også ..   utvidbart; plugins i fleng .. o.s.v.
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, nei. På samme måte som et krystallglass har lang holdbarhet på grunn av sin svakhet, er emacs brukerfiendtlig på grunn av de egenskapene det har, som er veldig gode.
<lnostdal_> vissvass
<Malin> jo-erlend: hm.. på 70-tallet? nei, var ikke påtenkt en gang jeg da
<jo-erlend> nei, det er ikke det. Linux har vært brukervennlig hele veien, hvis, som mithrandir sier, det bare er litt kresent når det gjelder valg av venner. Men vi snakker om alle de andre.
<Malin> hihi
<jo-erlend> malin, vel, så gammelt er ikke webben :)
<Malin> nei :)
<Malin> jeg levde da weben kom da
<lnostdal_> jeg må antageligvis drepe noen flere hjerneceller for å følge denne samtalen ..
<jo-erlend> men har du noen gang prøvd å åpne et kaskademenysystem over WWW? Sånn var det før menyer og da Gnome 2 ble designet, fantes det ikke noe konsept om kjørbare, ikke-installerte programmer.
<jo-erlend> å skulle ha puttet alle webappsene som jeg kunne tenkes å en gang ha lyst til å kjøre, i et menysystem som i gnome-panel 2, er meningsløst.
<jo-erlend> jeg ville antakelig ikke ha nok RAM til å kunne laste menyen engang.
<jo-erlend> å være motstander av databasedrevne grensesnitt i 2011, er meget spesielt.
<lnostdal_> jeg har allerede sagt at jeg driter i om de fikser på alt-f2 dialogen ..
<lnostdal_> det er alt det andre som er høl i hue
<jo-erlend> men, som sagt.. Hvis du har lyst til å jobbe videre på den gamle måten -- og det er ingenting galt i det -- så er Xfce et nydelig valg.
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, gang på gang... Du sier ingenting om _hva_ som er galt og det tyder på at du egentlig er mer opptatt av forandringene enn den reelle problematikken.
<lnostdal_> jeg har nevnt flere ting ..   du svarer at jeg "tar vitenskapelig feil"
<lnostdal_> .eller noe slikt bullshit
<jo-erlend> vi har mengder av shells for oldschoolerne. Det som er annerledes nå, er et fokus på de unge og fremadstormende. Ingen andre har kommet så langt. Det er ikke noe problem om du velger annerledes.
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, ja. Jeg har testet disse tingene egenhendig. Det er ikke sånn at jeg bare har lest det. Og hvis du spør citoyen, så kan hun fortelle deg hvor skeptisk jeg var til Unity da det kom. Det var da jeg faktisk _leste_ dokumentasjonen at jeg forsto hvorfor det var en spennende nyvinning.
<lnostdal_> det er svært få av disse "unge og framadstormende" som holder følge med hastigheten jeg holder når jeg setter i gang ...    jeg har hatt noen innom for intervju
<jo-erlend> og du er helt ute av stand til å holde følge med meg i gnome-panel2 når jeg jobber i unity.
<jo-erlend> jeg er bare avhengig av mus når jeg bruker tegneprogrammer eller surfer i firefox. Firefox bør ikke være avhengig av mus og i tegneprogrammer finnes det langt bedre løsninger. Vi bør kvitte oss med musa overhodet. Det er en etterlevning etter gammel hype.
<jo-erlend> "Wow, vi kan beregne bevegelse ved å trille en kule over to hjul på en x og y akse!"
<lnostdal_> nå høres du ut som en av disse spesielle vennene til unix igjen
<jo-erlend> hvis musa overlever fem år, så blir jeg dypt skuffet over menneskeheten.
<jo-erlend> jeg håper inderlig at vi kan kutte ut hele støtten for mus-drevne UI i 16.04, men det er ikke helt sannsynlig.
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, jeg har alltid vært en av dem. Jeg får juling når jeg sier at brukere ikke skal behøve å pugge kommandoer og jeg får juling når jeg sier at brukere skal kunne bruke tastaturet for å få ting gjort. Jeg vet ikke helt hva det er jeg gjør feil. :)
<lnostdal_> en kan ha support for mer enn én ting
<jo-erlend> ja, fem år, for eksempel?
<jo-erlend> hva er det egentlig du skal frem til?
<lnostdal_> kde/xfce antageligvis ..   slik at jeg kan jobbe med apps fremfor unity o.l.
<jo-erlend> jeg er veldig glad i standarder. Desto mindre jeg må programmere for å få jobben gjort overalt, jo gladere er jeg.
<jo-erlend> men jeg er ikke interessert i KDE. Hvorfor skal jeg måtte sette meg inn i KDE for at programmet mitt skal kunne fungere?
<lnostdal_> fordi KDE praktisk talt ikke eksisterer når jeg jobber med programmene mine
<jo-erlend> men det blir plutselig plagsomt når programmer for Unity integrerer seg perfekt med KDE?
<lnostdal_> (..så du slipper å sette deg inn i noe som helst, og kan gå tilbake til det du egentlig drev med.)
<jo-erlend> nettopp. Det er det som er så fint med Unity.
<lnostdal_> gtk+ (2.x og 3.x) fungerer fint under kde ..   programmerer en mot gnome-desktop eller unity e.l. fortjener en pryl
<jo-erlend> Grunntanken med Unity og derav navnet, er at alt skal fungere like bra i alle andre shells uten modifikasjon.
<jo-erlend> for noe svada.
<jo-erlend> Gnome Panel applets fungerer _delvis_ i Xfce med xfce4-plugins-extras installert og xf-plugin-applet tatt i bruk, men svært dårlig sammenliknet med gnome-panel.
<lnostdal_> en er idiot hvis en bruker gnome-panel applets ..    eller kde widgets/applets for den del
<Malin> lurer på hva som egentlig skjedde med det monteringsproblemet av cd-romen jeg. for jeg har prøvd med den nye brukeren jeg laget her om dagen, og jeg får samme feilmelding som da.
<Malin> hva nå enn den var i farten
<lnostdal_> (gjør seg avhengig av)
<jo-erlend> Unity indicators fungerer i skrivende stund perfekt i gnome-panel 2, lxde, xfce, kde og windows.
<jo-erlend> Unity Quicklists vil fungere like fint i OS X som i Windows, uten noen form for applikasjonsmodifikasjoner.
<lnostdal_> så fint; da kan jeg forsette å bruke kde
<lnostdal_> (og shellet til kde)
<jo-erlend> _alt_ er designet for å forene alle systemer. Unity selv er erstattet for å bli erstattet. Derfor finnes det allerede to implementasjoner av Unity-standarden, som i seg selv baserer seg på standarder så langt som det er mulig. De få unntakene som er gjort, er når standardene har vært altfor tunge for lette systemer som LXDE.
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, nettopp.
<jo-erlend> hele poenget med Unity, er å sørge for at man ikke lenger behøver å velge mellom å utvikle for Gnome eller KDE, i GTK eller Qt. Det fungerer like fint åkke som.
<lnostdal_> jeg ser ikke helt hva dette har med det faktum at shellet eller vindushåndtereren "unity" suger
<jo-erlend> Unitu kan selvsagt også implementeres i curses, ettersom det er IPC-basert og ikke plugin-basert.
<lnostdal_> ..og det at ubuntu byttet til dette for no reason at all ..   spesielt hvis alt dette er portabelt til gnome 3 anyways
<jo-erlend> Unity er ikke en WM. Unity er en spesifikasjon med to (foreløpig) implementasjoner.
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, portabelt til Gnome 3? Unity er helt uavhengig av distro eller desktop. Det er en IPC standard, basert på freedesktop.orgs spesifikasjoner.
<jo-erlend> for eksempel, hvis du setter en Quicklist for en app, så vil den appen bruke Qt i Unity 2D, Nux i Unity, Qt i KDE, etc. Det er helt automatisk. Det kreves ingen tilpasninger i programmet.
<jo-erlend> for min tentative lxunity, så vil den bruke GTK2.
<lnostdal_> dette er fint, men samtidig er det svært lite interessant når jeg må bruke mer en 20 minutter for å få en basic multi-head workstation satt opp slik jeg vil; hvis det i det hele tatt er mulig
<lnostdal_> derfor bruker jeg kde
<lnostdal_> kde, kde, kde
<jo-erlend> ja og det er derfor det er satt opp som hovedprioritet for neste versjon.
<lnostdal_> alt annet enn vanilla ubuntu
<jo-erlend> men når du sammenlikner Gnome Panel 2 med Unity, selvom du gjør det fra et rent brukerperspektiv, så husk at det tok over ti år før Gnome Panel 2 ble som det ble og at det enda ikke er mulig å få en applet til å holde seg på samme sted.
<lnostdal_> jeg bruker ikke applets ..     hvem bruker sånt? ..    det er ikke plass til en dritt i applets ..    folk vil ha en liste med aktive vinduer på panelet på hver skjerm; that's it
<jo-erlend> hvis det ikke hadde vært noe Gnome 3, så ville jeg ha anbefalt at Ubuntu byttet til Xfce.
<jo-erlend> men du som snakker så mye om skjermer, burde jo sette pris på sånne ting som at du nå kan vippe skjermen på høykant og at programmet automatisk kan tilpasses det. Du kan kalle det Ipad hvis du vil. Jeg kaller det lesevennlig.
<lnostdal_> programmet tar antageligvis helt feil; d.v.s. hvis jeg ikke kan gjøre som jeg vil etter å ha rotert skjermen er det verdiløst
<jo-erlend> det var teknisk umulig før. Nå er det mulig. Det betyr ikke at programmet _må_ gjøre det.
<jo-erlend> det er ett av mange aspekter ved å lære av de siste tjue årenes utvikling.
<lnostdal_> de siste _30_ årene har vært dødstriste m.t.p. programvare
<lnostdal_> stort sett
<lnostdal_> ..vi har gått i feil retning hele tiden; nå også
<jo-erlend> du sier hele tiden at ting er feil, men du sier _aldri_ hva som er riktig.
<lnostdal_> vel, ta f.eks. C# og Linq ..    det er en spøk sammenlignet med Lisp
<jo-erlend> hvorfor skal man måtte velge?
<lnostdal_> eller lambdas i Java
<lnostdal_> *sigh*
<jo-erlend> Mener du at Lisp ikke er i stand til å håndtere Dbus?
<lnostdal_> eller syntaxen på alt såkalt "moderne" som ikke en gang er homoiconic...
<lnostdal_> nei...
<jo-erlend> igjen; hvorfor skal du måtte velge?
<lnostdal_> velge hva?
<jo-erlend> jeg vil at man skal kunne skrive et program. Du skal ikke skrive et program for linux eller windows. Og selvsagt ikke et program for KDE eller Gnome. Det er bare tullete.
<jo-erlend> hvilket språk du bruker, er irrelevant.
<lnostdal_> vel, jeg snakker om en paralell her da; de siste 20 årene har vært rimelig lamme m.t.p. "utvikling" innenfor ganske mange områder ..   faktisk gått bakover
<jo-erlend> jeg kjører hardt på at alle skal bruke python og gtk, men når jeg jobber med Quickly, så jobber jeg for at man skal kunne bruke Qt, XUL eller ethvert annet rammeverk for widgets. For maler, så må noen andre stå for den jobben i forhold til andre språk.
<jo-erlend> jeg er enig i det. Bruken av SQL er for eksempel en katastrofe i nesten alle tilfeller. MapReduce er et voldsomt fremskritt. Men kunnskap avler kunnskap og vane avler hat mot enhver form for endring.
<jo-erlend> men vi må ikke bli offer for kunnskapsfrykt og lærevegring. Da taper alle.
<lnostdal_> hvis jeg må bruke mer enn 15 sekunder på lære meg å bruke en desktop er noe rimelig galt
<lnostdal_> (bruke/sette opp)
<lnostdal_> (slik jeg vil)
<lnostdal_> (trenger)
<jo-erlend> det er jeg uenig med deg i.
<jo-erlend> så godt som alle databrukere, har ikke engang blitt født. Å referere til hvordan det var før, er bare egoistisk.
<lnostdal_> jeg _driter_ i desktop'en ..    jeg vil ha vinduer og programvare ... masse vinduer og skjermer ..  med menyer (for appene; ikke desktoppen) som vises og tekst som ruller og driiiit ..
<jo-erlend> glimrende. Unity støtter alt det der, enten du skriver for Windows, KDE, Gnome eller hva det måtte være.
<jo-erlend> ingen av de andre støtter noen av hverandre.
<jo-erlend> et shell er en app. Intet shell passer for absolutt alle. Ett shell passer for de fleste og det er Unity, som også åpner for alle alternativene.
<jo-erlend> jeg setter veldig pris på sånne diskusjoner, for de fleste ser ut til å kritisere uten å være villig til å lære eller bidra til å gjøre om på ting. Men jeg finner ingen gode argumenter imot.
<jo-erlend> og det er innlysende at jeg finner mange gode argumenter for.
<lnostdal_> eh, nei
<jo-erlend> jo, det er innlysende at jeg finner mange gode argumenter for. Det er også innlysende at det er jeg som må finne det innlysende for å kalle det innlysende.
<lnostdal_> om noe så kritiserer jeg shellet ..   det at alt annet som faller under paraplyen kalt "unity" kanskje er bra er en helt annen ting
<jo-erlend> ok. Det er respektabelt. Men du kan ikke bare si at noe er feil. Du må møte et forslag med et bedre forslag. Du kan ikke bare være en motstander.
<lnostdal_> et bedre forslag kan være å la ting være som dem er
<jo-erlend> det er altså ingenting i Unity som sier at du ikke kan ha statiske, hierarkiske menysystemer, men det virker snodig å ønske statiske menyer fremfor intelligente systemer.
<lnostdal_> hvorfor snakker du om menyer igjen nå?
<jo-erlend> fordi det er det folk ser ut til å kritisere Unity for. Å ikke ha hovedfokus på å statiske menyer.
<lnostdal_> jeg driter i menyer .. dem har aldri vært interessante ..   faktisk kan jeg ikke fordra dem; og det er en av grunnene til at jeg ikke kan fordra unity ..  det popper opp menyer
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<lnostdal_> jeg har aldri brukt menyer under g2
<jo-erlend> så hvorfor skal de ... Jeg følger ikke.
<lnostdal_> jeg snakker om desktop menyen
<jo-erlend> hvilken desktop meny?
<lnostdal_> den forerdelige greia som hoppet frem på venstre side av skjermen sist jeg brukte unity og forsøkte å gjøre noe viktig med ett-eller-annet på venstre side av skjermen som ikke var unity menyen
<lnostdal_> ..og som aldri hoppet frem under g2
<lnostdal_> ..og som aldre hopper frem under kde
<lnostdal_> "heihei, her er jeg .. nå må du vent 1500 millsekunder til jeg forsvinner ..  vær forsiktig nå"
<lnostdal_> vente*L
<jo-erlend> Unity kjører beviselig fint _over_ Gnome 2, siden det er standard i 11.04. Det har aldri vært laget noen GTK-versjon av Unity foreløpig. Det finnes en i Qt og en i Nux.
<lnostdal_> whatever .. du er på syre
<lnostdal_> jeg stikker å gjør noe annet
<jo-erlend> du kjenner ingen som tar så sterk avstand til narkotika som jeg gjør.
<lnostdal_> fwiw så er jeg for bruk og legalisering av alt
<jo-erlend> s/til/fra/ :)
<jo-erlend> greit nok. Jeg er for å sette av kalvøya for narkiser og la dem leke seg der. Men jeg er for et stabilt og forutsigbart samfunn først og fremst. Et samfunn med mest mulig bruk av folkeskikk og minst mulig lov.
<jo-erlend> «Santa Maria can you hear me?» :)
 * jo-erlend synes synd på alle som ikke har hørt «politan» av Nellie McKay. 
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-29
<Malin> her var den feilkdoen jeg får når jeg prøver å trykke på ikonet til cd-romen etter å ha satt inn cd-en
<Malin> http://pastebin.com/nDJ3BDur
<jo-erlend> minner om en dårlig feilmelding som egentlig betyr at CDen er skadet, tror jeg.
<lnostdal_> du kan event forsøke å mounte den v.h.a. verktøyene til RMS og Linus (de som er så dårlige UX)
<lnostdal_> på UX*
<jo-erlend> hehe, du tok deg skikkelig nær av det der? Vis meg patchene. Vis meg kildekoden som sier at rms eller Torvalds er gode på UX. Vis meg _noe_ som sier at de har peiling på hvordan vanlige folk bruker datamaskiner.
<lnostdal_> definer "vanlige folk"
<jo-erlend> av hensyn til husets fred, la oss si minst 10% avbefolkningen da.
<lnostdal_> (jeg vet linus har noen patcher for gnome/gtk+ flytende rundt på noen mailinglister)
<lnostdal_> "vanlige folk" klikker på internet ikonet og klikker på linkene på startmenyen.no
<lnostdal_> de kjører windows 7 home edition
<jo-erlend> hmm. Altså. Det virker som om folk her prøver hardt å misforstå ting jeg sier. En tid trodde folk at jeg ikke likte CLI. Det jeg ønsket var å gjøre den valgfri. Jeg elsker CLI, men jeg anser først og fremst tastaturet som overlegent musa i nesten alle sammenhenger. Nå virker det som at folk tror at jeg er motstander av valgfrihet ettersom jeg prøver å bidra til Unity og forsvarer idéene. Og hvis jeg sier at rms og Torval
<jo-erlend> ds ikke er eksempler på gode UX-utviklere, så betyr ikke det at jeg ikke har respekt for hva de gjør.
<lnostdal_> forslag: gjør hva du vil; for din egen del og til fordel for de som liker unity ..    drit i folk som ikke liker den måten å jobbe på (unity shellet)
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg driter ikke i noen. Jeg prøver å forstå de som er uenige, fordi det er den eneste måten å lære på.
<lnostdal_> ok, igjen; jeg har et sett veldig gode rutiner m.t.p. "workflow" (måte å jobbe på) ..   unity er i veien ..   end of story
<Malin> lnostdal_: hvordan fungerer RMS og Linus?
<jo-erlend> da er det innlysende spørsmålet: hva jobber du med? For selvom du selvsagt kan skrive et regneark manuelt i html, så velger de fleste å bruke et skikkelig verktøy.
<Malin> jo-erlend:  det er en helt ny cd.... :)
<Malin> får ikke en gang utløst cd-romen uten å reboote maskina, ellerstikke noe i det der lille hullet på siden
<lnostdal_> emacs, en bråta terminalvinduer, pgadmin, en bråta browservinduer, en eller annen enkel og kjap local+remote filbrowser
<jo-erlend> malin, han snakker om Richard Stallman og Linus Torvalds. De er ekstremt dyktige i noen nokså snevre fag. Jeg mener at brukeropplevelse (UX) ikke er noe de er gode på. De er kjente personer, men det betyr ikke at meningene deres er veldig verdifulle i alle sammenhenger, med mindre du er en kjendisfrik.
<Malin> ah, så hadde ikke med å få i gang den cd-romsaken?
<lnostdal_> jo-erlend, du tror brukeropplevelse kun har noe med grafiske brukergrensesnitt å gjøre
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, absolutt ikke. Slutt å pøse ut med ubegrunnede påstander, spesielt når de angår mine meninger.
<lnostdal_> jo-erlend, ux i den sammenhengen handler om unix (piping, design; små programmer som snakker sammen IPC .. etc.) ..  API'er .. C .. flatt .. enkelt ..   kode
<jo-erlend> flatt? Hvorfor vil du ikke redusere kodingen med 90% da?
<lnostdal_> *yawn*
<lnostdal_> med flatt mener jeg at alt er direkte tilgjengelig
<jo-erlend> det er jo en av de kule tingene i Gnome, at man kan bruke mange forskjellige konfigurasjonssystemer uten å måtte spesialkode støtte for det.
<Malin> prøvde en annen cd nå
<Malin> samme der også
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, JSON over HTTP er mer tilgjengelig enn SQL over nær sagt enhver DBMS.
<jo-erlend> _alt_ gjøres flatere og mer oversiktlig i Ubuntu og det er _det_ du kritiserer, fordi UI ikke er identisk med UI i Gnome 2.
<lnostdal_> jo-erlend, json, http, sql og dms er så helt forskjellige ting at jeg vet ikke hvor jeg skal begynne
<jo-erlend> nei, det er ikke forskjellige ting. Moderne databaser fungerer over JSON og HTTP.
<lnostdal_> ...
<jo-erlend> BigTable er RESTful. CouchDB er RESTful. Memcached er RESTful.
<jo-erlend> _selvsagt_ er de det. De ble utviklet post-web.
<jo-erlend> det gir jo ingen mening at vi skal ha ett språk for databaser og et annet språk for datakilder på webben. JSON funker fint.
<lnostdal_> Malin, det jeg mener er at ting kanskje fungerer v.h.a. mount i terminalen e.l. ..    (og som et tillegg; at du kanskje får bedre (mer "ux-vennlige") feilmeldinger der...)
<lnostdal_> SQL er et språk for å uttrykke spørringer!
<jo-erlend> hva trodde du at HTTP var?
<lnostdal_> http og json er protokoller for transportering av data ....
<xt> haha
 * xt rister på hue
<jo-erlend> og...? Jeg mener, hvorfor skal du bry deg om hvordan databasen fungerer internt? Du spør databasen om informasjon og da er det lurt å bruke det samme språket som du bruker for alle andre tjenester, eller?
<lnostdal_> eller, json er litt på siden .. http er ment å transportere
<lnostdal_> men fader .. uansett helt forskjellige ting
<jo-erlend> ja, selvsagt er de forskjellige. Sammenliknbar med forskjellen mellom MS-DOS og Unix.
<Malin> lnostdal_: jeg prøvde å montere: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/UDF\ Volume
<Malin> og da bare hang den i terminalen, ingen output
<Malin> men kanskje prøve å lage ei ny mappe først
<lnostdal_> sjekket dmesg e.l. btw.?
<Malin> lnostdal_: eh, nei, det burde jeg jo :)
<jo-erlend> versjonskontroll er langt bedre enn å stole på sikre tilkoblinger når databasene bor på hver sin side av verden. Det bør være en innlysende fordel ved den nye måten å gjøre det på og det bør være en opplagt forklaring på hvorfor de har gjort det sånn.
<lnostdal_> jo-erlend, SQL er liksom språket en bruker for å uttrykke hva en spør etter
<Malin> jeg er litt dårlig på å lese dmesg
<Malin> en kan jeg kjøre en dmesg | tail kanskje?
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, ah. Jeg trodde du foretrakk Lisp, sånn som jeg foretrekker Python?
<lnostdal_> Malin, jeg liker dmesg | less      og så shift-f for å komme til slutten    så ctrl-c ..  og q for å lukke
<lnostdal_> eventuelt ctrl-c ..  så piltast opp for å bla oppover ..       og så q for å slutte
<lnostdal_> jo-erlend, forskjellen er at jeg forholder meg til virkeligheten
<jo-erlend> for personer in ["folk som liker unity"]; person.send_mail("Whoah, people still prefer ancient technologies!")
<xt> bare ein person i lista, ja
<lnostdal_> jo-erlend, men for all del ..    å drive DSL-virksomhet i Lisp er åpenbart overlegent det å forsøke noe tilsvarende i alle andre språk ut derc
<lnostdal_> språk der ute*
<xt> jo-erlend, undefined variable person :)
<xt> jo-erlend: du burde jo komme deg over på xmpp, irc er jo så ancient
<jo-erlend> jeg synes fremdeles at det å bygge et internasjonalt samfunn rundt en teknologi som ikke klarer å håndtere ti millioner mennesker, er temmelig dødfødt. Alternativet ble ikke XMPP, men webapps som AskUbuntu.com.
<lnostdal_> hvor mange brukere har twitter igjen? .. facebook?
<jo-erlend> kanskje hele IRC-typen kommunikasjon dør ut? Hva skal vi egentlig med det?
<jo-erlend> xt, det er i hvertfall ingenting som tyder på at IRC vokser.
<xt> *gjesp* tangenter
<jo-erlend> det har blitt en million ganger flere potensielle brukere, men brukertallene har _sunket_.
<jo-erlend> men for all del! IRC er fremtiden! La oss gi beng i sannhet og vitenskap og tviholde på alle elendige løsninger. På den måten holder vi de store utviklerne unna også kan vi være stolte hobbyister for alltid!
<jo-erlend> jeg har en nystekt biff og selv ikke kampen mot fremtiden vil holde meg igjen! :)
<lnostdal_> problemet med xmpp er at http er mer utbredt ..   og samtidig det at erstatteren for http ikke er xmpp men spdy o.l.
<lnostdal_> videre, når alle brukerne snakker http (eller spdy), og en kan gjøre hva en vil på serversiden (på tvers av noder i et cluster) ...........
<Malin> lnostdal_: med kommandoen: dmesg | less
<Malin> så kom deti kke inn noe nytt i outputen når jeg prøvde å sette inn + montere cd-romen
<lnostdal_> okei, mount henger altså?
<lnostdal_> får du bootet fra live-cd f.eks.?
<lnostdal_> kanskje maskinvaren er brekt
<lnostdal_> verdt å utelukke
<Malin> lnostdal_: jeg har klart å boote opp med cd her om dagen, så det skal virke
<Malin> lnostdal_: ja, gjør jeg det via terminal, så bare henger mount, gjør jeg det via nautilus, får jeg den feilmeldingen
<lnostdal_> hvis du har forsøkt alt annet ville jeg tatt ut CDen og rebootet i "terminal modus" og forsøkt å sette inn CDen og mounte da
<lnostdal_> *utrolig 2003 wibe*
<Malin> rebote i "terminalmodus"? er det det samme som å kjøre: sudo reboot i terminal?
<Malin> måtte ta ut cd-en med sånn nål i det hullet her jeg
<lnostdal_> det er det samme som å være sikker på at ikke noe annet fjas som nautilus e.l. forsøker å mounte cd-romen på feil vis noe som får tingen til å henge seg ..     men at du i stedet er "første mann" som mounter og kanskje da ser hva som går galt fremfor at ting leder til timeout
<Malin> men hvordan rebooter jeg i terminalmodus?!
<lnostdal_> (eller det er vel noe HAL e.l. greier som mounter ..  med nautilus som mottager.)
<lnostdal_> aner ikke
<lnostdal_> husker ikkke
<Malin> ah
<Malin> men sklle gjerne klart å drepe nautilus
<Malin> for nå henger det jo igjen at cd-romen tår i
<Malin> den står oppført i nautilus enda
<Malin> og samme feilmelding om en trykker på den, eller prøver å avmontere da også :p
<Malin> eller tenker du å bytte til tty2 f.eks.?
<lnostdal_> klokka er halv fire ..  jeg tenker ikke
<lnostdal_> heh
<Malin> hehe :)
<Malin> vi kan jo ta det når man er mer våken ;)
<lnostdal_> ok, vel, jeg antar at problemet er at du ikke vet hva problemet er -- og at du har forsøkt å google o.s.v. selv basert på denne diffuse meldingen?
<lnostdal_> ..videre antar jeg at det eksisterer et tårn med programmer som snakker med programmer ..   som på bunnen gjør noe tilsvarende mount i terminalen ..   og på toppen (dbus) spytter ut en eller annen feil melding som kantskje ikke matcher meldingen/feilen på bunnen
<Malin> jeg prøvde å google: reboote til terminalmodus, men tja
<lnostdal_> videre kan det være at når feilen oppstår "første gang" -- vil videre forsøk på å finne ut av ting v.h.a. terminalen lede til timeoutfeil (fremfor den feilen som skjedde "første gang" v.h.a. GUI_vertkøyene dine..)
<lnostdal_> feilmelding*
<Malin> ja, jeg bør prøve å montere i terminal første gang rett og slett
<lnostdal_> dette fordi feilen som oppstod første gang forsatt "henger igjen" .. e.l. ..  men hvem vet?
<lnostdal_> ja
<lnostdal_> aner ikke, men ja .. verdt et forsøk om du har testet alt annet
<Malin> ja, ikke utenkelig
<Malin> kan det, men bør vel krysse vekk i gconf-editor, så ikke nautilus prøver å automontere osv
<Malin> skal teste ut i morgen tenker jeg, for jeg er så sykt trøtt nå :)
<lnostdal_> trøtt sykt, er nå du
<lnostdal_> ja
<lnostdal_> sove
<lnostdal_> jo-erlend, legg merke til at ingenting av denne driten har noe å si .. det som teller er hva som funker ..    en kan blåse data og/eller presentasjon -- og til og med kode/programvare over http direkte til brukere ..    derfor vil http og alt som er web altid vinne over xmpp og desktop og alt annet som altid er og altid har vært så lenge disse tingene forblir som dem blir
<lnostdal_> sql kan "wrappes i http" og sendes over http ..   sql kan uttrykes v.h.a. json eller wrappes v.h.a. json ..   meningsløst
<lnostdal_> sql kan representeres v.h.a.*
<lnostdal_> eller jeg greier ikke snakke om dette på noe godt (eksakt) vis nå......
<lnostdal_> god natt
<Malin> Hvordan kan jeg gjøre om en logisk partisjon til en primærpartisjon?
<Berge> Du kan ikke.
<Malin> okey
<Malin> hm.. jeg har ledig plass på disken som ikke er lokalisert som partisjon
<Malin> så det er ikke mulig å formateredet som primær heller på noen som helst slags måte?
<Berge> Du kan ha inntil fire primærpartisjoner i DOS-tabeller.
<Berge> Én av dem kan ha n logiske partisjoner.
<Malin> ja, jeg tror jeg bare har 1 og resten er såkalt extended til logiske
<Berge> Om du ikke alt har fire primærpartisjoner, kan du lage flere.
<Malin> oki, men hvordan?
<Malin> det ser ut som jeg kun kan lage en logisk av den ledige plassen jeg fikk etter å ha gjort /home mindre
<Berge> Med ditt favorittpartisjoneringsprogram?
<Malin> gparted
<Berge> Jeg bruker fdisk eller fdisk.
<Berge> cfdisk
<Berge> Men hvorfor vil du ha en primærpartisjon?
<Malin> virker ikke som windows7 er glad i logiske partisjoner?
<Malin> tenkte å ha den som os 2 til spill
<Berge> Windows har støttet logiske partisjoner i evigheter.
<Malin> så jeg skal kunne installere det rett på en logisk?
<Malin> da formaterer jeg den ledige plassen som ntfs, og sjekker
<Berge> Det var ikke det du sa.
<Berge> Windowsinstallasjon kunne i alle fall i gamle dager kun gjøres til primærpartisjoner.
<Malin> nettopp
<Malin> I XP er det nå sånn i alle fall
<Malin> er det slik i Windows7 også?
<Berge> Ok. Men andre partisjoner kan fint være logiske.
<Malin> men ikke windows7?
<Berge> Hæ.
<Berge> Ikke partisjonen du _installerer_ Windows på, nei.
<Malin> følte du svarte upressist
<Berge> Jeg svarer stort sett veldig presist. (-:
<Malin> men hvordan kan du da si at windows7 har støttet logiske partisjoner i årevis?
<Malin> eller evigheter
<Berge> Fordi den gjør?
<Berge> Den støtter ikke _installasjon_ (av OSet) til logiske partisjoner.
<Berge> Men utover det er det full støtte.
<Malin> ah, da så
<Malin> da får jeg ikke installert :p
<Berge> Nei. Men det var ikke det du spurte om.
<Malin> for jeg får ikke til å endre noe til primærpartisjon i gparted i alle fall ser det ut til
<Berge> Sånn om man skal være pedantisk på presisjon her (-:
<Malin> okey kanskje varj eg upresis selv
<Berge> Nei, du kan ikke endre partisjoner til å være logiske eller primære.
<Berge> Det er kun ved oppstart.
<Berge> Eh, ikke oppstart, men når du lager dem.
<Malin> spørsmålet burde vært: Kan jeg installere windows7 på logisk partisjon?
<Malin> og da skjønner jeg, svaret er nei
<Malin> da blir neste spørsmål: Kan jeg endre den ledige plassen jeg fikk ved å frigjøre ledig plass fra /home (som ligger på logisk partisjon) til en primærpartisjon?
<Malin> og i tilfelle hvordan gjør jeg det fra gparted
<Malin> jeg tørr ikke bruke noe cli-basert verktøy for å endre på partisjoner
<Malin> hm.. da må jeg kanskje finne på noe annet lurt :)
<Malin> formatere hele disken faktisk, og starte fra skrætsj
<Berge> Ja, du kan lage primærpartisjon av den ledige plassen.
<Berge> Jeg kan ikke gparted.
<Berge> Det er rimelig greit med fdisk, i alle fall. Jeg husker ikke hva cfdisk gjør offhan.
<Berge> offhand
<Malin> oki, kan du forklare det i såfall veldig med teskje, hvordan jeg gjør det med fdisk? :)
<Berge> Egentlig ikke, jeg er opptatt.
<Berge> fdisk er dog dokumentert og har hjelpesystem.
<Malin> ser det næmrmeste jeg kommer er en pakke som heter gnu-fdisk
<Malin> Berge: okey, er du opptatt, så forstår jeg jo det :)
<Berge> fdisk er alt installert, tenker jeg.
<Malin> da sjekker jeg litt med dokumentasjonen jeg :)
<Malin> ah, ja, det er det :)
<Berge> Det er ca. å trykke n, p og godta alternativene, tenker jeg.
<Malin> :)
 * Malin tar heller og bare partisjonerer hele disken og alt på nytt her :) blir i grunn enklere fant jeg ut
<Trond--> Hvordan får jeg sjekka hva som er galt med ssd uten å få meldingen om at fsck will cause servere damage to file system ?
<Trond--> Hver gang jeg booter maskinen til Ubuntu får jeg opp at noe er galt med harddisken
<Trond--> "serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /media/ssd"
<Malin> Trond--: godt spørsmål. hm... jeg hadde noe lignende problem i 2009, men vanskelig å si det er det samme problemet, og jeg brukte ikke ssd heller
<Trond--> starter jeg den opp uten å mounte den gjemmer den bare windows og andre kataloger laget i fra windows
<Malin> skal reinstallere alt her, så blir det desverre win7 først på partisjonen. Tenker å ha dualboot for å kunne spille litt i ny og ne
<Malin> ellers ser jeg ikke noe egnet bruksområde for windows egentlig
<Malin> Trond--: hvordan starter du den uten å mounte den?
<Trond--> jeg får tre valg. i for ignore. s for skip og m for manual fix.
<Trond--> jeg velger alltid ignore slik at jeg har noen mapper jeg bruker. skip er for å skippe mountingen.
<Skinfakse> Trond, det samme skjedde da jeg installerte Natty hos en venn.
<Skinfakse> Husker ikke helt hva jeg gjorde, men det kan ha vært å kjøre fsck i recoverymodus og ignorere alt.
<Skinfakse> Fikk inntrykk av at jeg ikke hadde gjort noe som helst, men maskina funka etterpå.
<Skinfakse> Og først nå så jeg at han hadde gått ut av rommet. :P
<citoyen> jo-erlend: Jeg kom på en ting som gjør at de skjulte menyene i unity irriterer meg
<citoyen> når jeg skal bruke menyen og programmet ikke er aktivt, må jeg først klikke på programvinduet før jeg får tilgang til menyen
<citoyen> det gir ett ekstra museklikk og en ekstra museflytt
<citoyen> og litt ekstra forvirring hver gang
<blaamann> Hadde besøk av mor mi nettopp. Ho hadde oppdatert til 11.10. Dei skjulte menyane var vanskeleg å forklare for ho. Kvifor er det slik? Spurte ho meg. Eg vart taus. Verst var det med lukke, minimere og maksimere knappane. Kva brukartesting eller grunngjeving ligg bak denne utforminga? Finn det heile merkeleg.
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-30
<Malin> Jauda, så klarte man altså ved en feil å slette partisjonene på min eksterne disk også :S håper virkelig gpart klarer å finne igjen partisjoene, men ser ut som om det kan ta sin tid å scanne igjennom disken, for den har kjørt i ca 9 timer nå
<Malin> testdisk <3
<Malin> gpart funket ikke for meg, men testdisk <3 smaaaask
<hjd> http://bytebaker.com/2011/10/19/ubuntu-should-zig-to-apples-zag/
<jo-erlend> hjd, mhm, godt eksempel på folk som burde lese mer og skrive mindre. Det der er jo nærmest en _direkte_ vrengebilde av virkeligheten.
<jo-erlend> den fanatiske motstanden mot Unity begynner å bli totalt latterlig.
<jo-erlend> «Instead of a candy-coated, opaquely-configured Unity, give me a sleek fully programmable interface. Give me a scripting language for the GUI with first-class hooks into the environment. Made it dead simple for people to script their experience. Encourage and give them a helping hand. Hell, gamify it if you can.» Jeg har aldri hørt et bedre argument for Unity. Det er _nøyaktig_ hva det er.
<lnostdal_> de kunne gjordt det uten å bytte shell
<lnostdal_> o.s.v.
<jo-erlend> nei, det var _nødvendig_ å bytte shell.
<Malin> enig der
<Malin> var litt uvant i starten, men du verden så smooth og fint unity er
<Malin> men merker mange ikke liker unity
<Malin> f.eks. er jeg vel eneste jeg veit om på skolen ca som kjører det
<Malin> er mange ubuntu-folk der
<lnostdal_> f.eks. ved å samarbeide med gtk+-prosjektetet og forbedre gobject o.l.
<lnostdal_> det er ikke nødvendig å bytte shell for å forbedre gnome/gtk+'s "scriptbarhet"
<jo-erlend> vel, ja, men ikke bare derfor. Altså, Gnome Panel var _voldsomt_ utviklingsfiendtlig og selve grunnfunksjonene fungerer fremdeles ikke, selvom det har vært i utvikling i over ti år. Unity fungerer allerede mye bedre og er ekstremt mye mer utviklingsvennlig og fleksibelt. Å si noe annet, tyder bare på at man ikke har satt seg inn i hverken Gnome Panel eller Unity.
<lnostdal_> det kan hende unityshellet er vennligere vedr. utviklere, men det er ikke vennligere vedr. brukere
<jo-erlend> å?
<lnostdal_> (snakker om å bytte paradigme vedr. shell egentlig)
<jo-erlend> Unity er et shell. Det er det folk ikke forstår. Det er ikke et monolittisk system. Det vil si at programmene må begynne å ta i bruk funksjonene. Men å splitte opp programmer i små, uavhengige komponenter som fungerer godt sammen, er, i motsetning til hva han fyren skriver, veldig Unix. 
<jo-erlend> og argumentet om at Ubuntu ikke skal konkurrere mot Apple, fordi Apple "har markedet", er bare tull. Apple er ikke særlig mye mer enn dobbelt så stort som Ubuntu. Men tatt i betraktning at Gnome 2 nærmest var en klone av Windows, så burde man jo finne på et helt annet argument når man snakker om retningen Ubuntu utvikler seg i.
<jo-erlend> men dette voldsomme hatet gjør folk blinde. De ser bare de tingene de ikke liker, men de ser ikke de heftige funksjonene det legges til rette for. Og jeg vil regne med at nesten ingen av dem husker Gnome 2.0. Jeg husker det godt. Sånne ting som å redigere menyer, var noe som kom mange år etterpå. Det sier noe at Unity allerede har så mange GUIer for konfigurasjon som det har.
<lnostdal_> ser kommentarene på posten .. heh ..   kanskje det er på tide å droppe ubuntu og bevege seg mot arch eller lignende ..      men, det jeg liker med ubuntu er at jeg kan få opp et helt greit desktop-system på noen minutter, hvor alt virker, og at jeg enkelt kan legge til "power user" verktøy og gjøre det samme som gentoo og arch o.l. kan så og si uansett ..    altså litt annerledes rekkefølge på ting
<jo-erlend> Interessant at du nevner Arch. Var ikke Arch den første andre distroen som begynte arbeidet med å portere Unity?
<lnostdal_> arch har antageligvis ikke hverken gnome, unity eller kde ut av boksen
<lnostdal_> installert ut av*
<jo-erlend> men ville du også ha byttet ut Ubuntu hvis man hadde byttet ut Firefox med Chromium? For Chromium er utvilsomt mye mindre konfigurerbart enn Firefox.
<lnostdal_> jeg trenger en adblocker .. begge har dette
<lnostdal_> unity eller ikke; jeg har allerede irritert meg over ting som "ubuntu one" o.l. ganske lenge
<jo-erlend> ok?
<Malin> uten ubuntu one kunne jeg vært mer doomed i dag, om jeg ikke hadde klart å gjenopprette den partisjonstabellen :)
<lnostdal_> og det at firefox'en under ubuntu har brukt en egen google partner søk ..
<lnostdal_> fint for deg, Malin ..    men i veien for folk som allerede har rutiner m.t.p. backup
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, på hvilken måte er det i veien?
<jo-erlend> det kjører ikke som standard og det krever totalt sett under 1MB på harddisken din.
<jo-erlend> men arbeidet med Ubuntu One har gitt oss sånne ting som DesktopCouch, som er temmelig verdifullt i alle distroer og helt uavhengig av u1.
<lnostdal_> jeg husker ikke, jo-erlend ..  ett eller annet var det ved det i hvert fall ..   samme med denne "alt av sosiale greier skal være tilgjengelig oppe i høyere hjørne"-tingen
<Malin> lnostdal_: joa, men før brukte jeg den ikke, og da var den aldri i veien for meg :)
<jo-erlend> malin, men vær forsiktig med å bruke Ubuntu One som backup. Det er en synkroniseringsløsning. Det betyr at hvis du sletter noe på én maskin, blir det slettet overalt.
<Malin> hva er egentlig desktopcoch? jeg har hørt det, men husker ikke i farten
<Malin> jo-erlend: ah
<Malin> kanskje gå over på å synce med dropbox
<lnostdal_> skal du ha backup må du kunne rulle tilbake i tid
<Malin> men jeg tar backup gjevnlig til den eksterne disken jeg fucket opp i går (unskyld utrykket)
<jo-erlend> DesktopCouch er en tjeneste som lar deg kjøre flere instanser av CouchDB per maskin, med én per bruker.
<lnostdal_> (i større grad enn til siste gang du tok backup)
<jo-erlend> malin, tanken er at flest mulig programmer skal være database-drevne og at de skal kunne brukes offline. På den måten kan du flytte et program fra desktopen din og over på laptopen, jobbe offline og bare synkronisere når det passer. Det er en av fordelene ved å bruke versjonskontroll. Man behøver ikke å være i synk hele tiden, selvom man kan gjøre det også.
<Malin> skjønner
<jo-erlend> CouchGrid er for eksempel basert på DesktopCouch, selvom den også kan brukes direkte mot en spesifik couchdb. En av de tingene jeg har lyst til å gjøre, etterhvert, er at du kan ha en CouchGrid på to forskjellige PCer og at alle oppdateres automatisk når databasen forandres. Da kan du for eksempel ha en feedparser (som kan være litt tungt) kjørende på en server og alle maskinene får ferdigbehandlet informasjon og bare den
<jo-erlend> informasjonen som er endret.
<Malin> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er veldig glad i CouchDB. En av de aller kuleste teknologiene som har vært utviklet i min tid.
<xt> er teknologien ny då? :)
<xt> det er jo bare lotus notes
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke så kjent med Lotus Notes, så jeg vet ikke hva du refererer (jævlig ord) til.
<jo-erlend> men det er jo uansett ikke helt nytt. Det er jo stort sett basert på mange gamle og gode teknologier. Det pleier i seg selv å være et godt tegn, egentlig.
<lnostdal_> graph dbs faller forøvrig også under nosql-løsninger, jo-erlend ..    "referential" de
<lnostdal_> nosql er egentlig bare et sett spesialløsninger .. når en ikke trenger referential type stuff i det hele tatt kan en designe en enklere og mer skalerbar dbløsning
<lnostdal_> ..en splitter opp tradisjonelle sqlløsninger i flere spesialløsninger
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, spesialløsninger? På hvilken måte? Jeg ville jo si at SQL-type databaser er mer spesialiserte.
<lnostdal_> nei, det er omvendt
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke helt det. Med en SQL database må du definere alt på forhånd. Med CouchDB så kan du putte inn hva du vil, når du vil, uten noen ekstra definisjoner. Dermed virker det mer egnet til løsninger hvor du ikke har alle svarene på forhånd og dermed mer generisk. Hvordan tenker du?
<lnostdal_> jeg tenker mer på det at disse gir slipp på deler av ACID
<lnostdal_> ..i bytte mot andre ting
<jo-erlend> ja, baserer seg på versjonskontroll isteden. Det er en veldig stor fordel i veldig mange sammenhenger.
<jo-erlend> jeg synes generelt det er mer fornuftig å designe løsninger for unntakshåndtering enn å garantere at det aldri oppstår feil.
<lnostdal_> http://vimeo.com/20994328
<lnostdal_> ..men også det at hver av dem er tunet mot forskjellige måter å lagre data på
<jo-erlend> vimeo er jo elendig, som vanlig, men jeg tror at jeg har sett den videoen.
<lnostdal_> egentlig driter jeg i vimeo .. jeg tenkte mer på videoen
<lnostdal_> (en kan riktignok velge mellom flash og html5 avspilling)
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, naturligvis. Og den måten vanlige folk bruker datamaskiner på, gjør CouchDB til et veldig mye bedre valg enn en lettvekts SQL-løsning.
<lnostdal_> mye mulig ..    men graph-db er nyttige, også
<lnostdal_> "vanlige folk" er f.eks. interessert i relasjoner ..    hvem er jeg venn med (facebook og sosiale nettverk)? ..  altså grapher
<lnostdal_> en kan gjøre dette v.h.a. RDBMS, og sikkert CouchDB (document store) også ..   men med neo4j (graph store) kan en få det til å skalere bedre
<lnostdal_> altså spesialiseringer
<jo-erlend> ok?
<lnostdal_> tilpasninger til datatyper og hensyn (eller ikke; weak) m.t.p. integritet
<jo-erlend> jeg kan når som helst legge til et felt i contacts-databasen min. Så lager jeg en visning. Problemet er løst.
<lnostdal_> eller ikke datatyper, hm, men .... <ord>
<lnostdal_> bare data
<lnostdal_> ja, jeg sa jo det
<lnostdal_> eller hva mente du egentlig?
<lnostdal_> åja, contact som i "mine venner" f.eks.?
<jo-erlend> jeg mente at det er nettopp den typen data CouchDB egner seg for, ettersom du aldri kan vite på forhånd hva slags data du ønsker å lagre.
<lnostdal_> vel, i så fall sa jeg det .. en kan gjøre dette v.h.a. RDBMS også, men de er ikke tilpasset til det å vil ikke skalere ..   NOSQL er et optimaliseringer m.t.p. skalering
<lnostdal_> et sett*
<jo-erlend> ja og er mer robust i forhold til upålitelige tilkoblinger.
<lnostdal_> aner ikke
<jo-erlend> for eksempel hvis jeg jobber mot databasen på desktopen min og jeg sitter med en laptop på toget. Da er det helt å forvente at jeg mister tilkoblingen. Det merker jeg ingenting til, siden jeg bare fortsetter å jobbe på min versjon av databasen også synkroniseres det med databasen hjemme når tilkoblingen kommer tilbake.
<lnostdal_> ok, ja. ..   jeg snakker vel om hensyn og detaljer under et slikt lag   ..     i RDBMS-sammenheng vil en måtte lage et slikt lag selv, og route og synce ting selv ..    men det finnes antageligvis verktøy og "plugins" her også ..       det jeg synes er mest interessant er begrensningene; d.v.s. det at de har justert på data-formatene og ACID-"variabler" for hver respektive nosql-løsning .. for å tilpasse hver av dem til gans
<lnostdal_> ke så forskjellige oppgaver
<jo-erlend> det der skjønte jeg ikke. CouchDB er jo basert på det _motsatte_ av ACID. Det er basert på at ting _vil_ gå feil og hvordan man retter opp feilen.
<lnostdal_> hm, men jo ..   når en gjør dataformater o.l. enklere eller annerledes vil jo modellen for feilhåndtering (noder som går ned) bli helt annerledes også ..   i et slikt lag
<lnostdal_> nei, couchdb er basert på justeringer i forhold til acid
<jo-erlend> forklar?
<lnostdal_> orker ike
<lnostdal_> kke
<lnostdal_> ok, vel, poenget er et det er høl i hue å tro at hverken RDBMS eller document store eller graph store er det optimale og beste for alle løsninger
<lnostdal_> (couchdb == document store her da)
<lnostdal_> key store også .. forferdelig om en ønsker å gjøre så-og-så spørringer mot dataene .. men trenger en ikke det er det perfekt og skalerer dritbra
<lnostdal_> (en kan splitte opp dataene i et helt system; lagre de i forskjellige løsninger ..    ikkesant .. )
<lnostdal_> beste for alle sammenhenger*
<jo-erlend> ja, det er jeg enig i. Men jeg synes egentlig det er viktigere å kunne legge til data på en rask og enkel måte. Med mindre det er en veldig spesialisert løsning som kan designes på forhånd.
<jo-erlend> en kontaktdatabase er et godt eksempel på ting som ikke kan designes på forhånd.
<jo-erlend> jeg mener... Mennesker er jo nokså dynamiske enheter, så å redusere dem til et forhåndsdefinert sett med data, virker som feil løsning. :)
<lnostdal_> ja, det å måtte ha et schema er kjedelig i mange sammenhenger
<lnostdal_> i RBMS sammenheng er det dog ofte mulig å angi et par faste; et par faste som det også er rimelig å søke på (, og gjøre indexing ved slik at søk går kjapt) .. så kan en ha et felt for "aux_data" e.l. ..  bare dytte json e.l. inn der
<lnostdal_> men ja
<hjd> hm... noen som vet om det er mulig å finne daily builds av precise ennå, eller om de ikke blir laget før etter UDS?
<jo-erlend> det ville være veldig tidlig.
<hjd> greit at det er tidlig, men veldig? :) Jeg tenkte på bla pakkene som skal synkes fra Debian som jeg ville regnet med de gjør tidlig i sykelen.
<jo-erlend> er vel det de holder på med nå.
<jo-erlend> heh, men altså, å gi ut et CD-bilde før man har definert hva målet er, ville være veldig tidlig uansett. :)
<hjd> joda. Jeg hadde ikke forventet noe mer en oneiric + nyere pakker fra Debian hvor de er tilgjengelige for å se om noe brekker (eller hva som fortsatt fungerer) :)
<jo-erlend> det er vel stort sett bare tre ting som er spikra, tror jeg: 1) Unity skal bli multi-skjerm-vennlig. 2) Man skal ha inn anti-aliasing. 3) Det skal være en konservativ utgivelse. Tror det meste annet er åpent for debatt :)
<hjd> mulig. Jeg har ikke sett på detaljene for UDS.
<jo-erlend> de tre tingene er vel spikra på forhånd. Ellers finnes det mange temaer. Jeg gleder meg :)
<hjd> Eller jeg har sett på noe av det, men det var for det meste noen av tankene BugSquad hadde.
<jo-erlend> ja, det finnes jo bøttevis av idéer og forslag. Men de tre tingene jeg nevnte, er spikret.
<jo-erlend> det med multi-skjerm er jo en innlysende hovedprioritet. Unity er helt jævlig å jobbe med på flere skjermer nå, men det er bare bugs og de må lukkes fort.
<zid_> prøver å kopiere en XP iso/ image til en USB, med Imagewriter men får ikke USB penna til å boote
<zid_> har brukt "palimpsest" til å formatere den, NTFS og alt kommer ut riktig
<zid_> Linux (Ubuntu) sier alt er gått fint og filene/iamget dukker opp når  jeg mounter USB penna men...
<zid_> den vil altså ikke boote...
<Berge> Har den bootloader, da?
<zid_> fiksa det fint da jeg lagde image for Chrome OS, og den boota fint på netbooken (mini pc) Acer aspire one
<zid_> jo, mener jeg la inn bootloader / kryssa av for å la usb pinnen være bootable i "palimpsest"
<zid_> tror jeg valgte Master Boot Record formatering av den
<Berge> Du kan sjekke om det er en bootloader på den.
<zid_> mente det var riktig
<zid_> oki
<Berge> dd if=/dev/sdb of=fil bs=512 count=1; file fil
<zid_> hvordan legger man inn bootloaderen? Jeg mente palimpsest gjorde det selv
<Berge> Dersom USB-pennen er /dev/sdb
<Berge> Jeg aner ikke hva palimpsest er
<zid_> jupp. det er meldinga jeg får fra palimpsest
<zid_> det er et liniux tool/utility som lister opp alle drives og gir deg alternativer til formatering osv
<zid_> litt som Partition Magic o.l. antar jeg
<Berge> ok
<zid_> klarte som sagt å "brenne" (kopiere) Chrome OS til en annen pinne og den booter helt fint.
<zid_> har testa med fler forskjellige pinner men...
<Berge> 17:00:38 < Berge> Du kan sjekke om det er en bootloader på den.
<zid_> får teste enda en minne pinne da :)
<Berge> 17:01:00 < Berge> dd if=/dev/sdb of=fil bs=512 count=1; file fil
<zid_> k
<zid_> da må den ikke være mounta ja?
<Berge> Det gjør ingen forskjell.
<zid_> k
<zid_> takker skal teste med en gang
<jo-erlend> hvorfor bruker man ikke dobbel-tap på tastatur? Det er i alle fall ikke mindre brukervennlig enn dobbel-klikk på musa?
<Berge> Hæ?
<jo-erlend> For eksempel, hvis F10 brukes til å vise menyer sånn som nå.. Mange klager over at de må flytte musa frem og tilbake lange avstander. Forslaget mitt, var at hvis man trykker F10 to ganger, så teleporteres musa til menyene. Når man aktiverer noe i menyen, klikker utenfor eller trykker F10 igjen, så flyttes musa tilbake der den var. Hvorfor kan ikke F-knapper brukes på den måten?
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri sett noen bruke dobbel-tap på F-knapper, men jeg forstår ikke hvorfor.
<jo-erlend> synes forresten at shift-menu hadde vært bedre enn F10, men det er en annen sak.
<hjd> Vel, en tanke er at det ville virket uvant om pekeren hoppet rundt på den måten siden det er veldig få tilfeller hvor den gjør det. Jeg er også usikker på hvordan dette ville vært en forbedring fremfor f10 og så piltastene.
<jo-erlend> det konkurrerer ikke med tastaturet. Trykke F10 ville fremdeles latt deg bruke tastaturet. Men dobbel-tap på F10 ville teleportert musa. Jeg foreslo også å gjøre om på pekeren for å synliggjøre at det var noe spesielt med den. Men jeg tror ikke at det ville forstyrre, nettopp fordi ingen er vant til å dobbelt-tappe F-knapper.
<jo-erlend> burde ikke være noe problem å ha en fancy Compiz-effekt for å synliggjøre teleporteringen. Men det ville i det minste løse _ett_ problem.
<hjd> Hvordan ser du for deg at brukere oppdager denne muligheten? Som du sier er ingen vant med å dobbelt-tappe F-knapper så det er ikke noe noen kommer til å prøve for å se hva som skjer.
<jo-erlend> hvem ville komme på å prøve ctrl+x for å klippe ut tekst? Det er en nyttig funksjon selvom den må læres.
<lnostdal_> ctrl-c o.s.v. er synlig ved siden av meny-elemented "Copy" under "Edit"-menyen
<jo-erlend> hehe, jada. Synlighet er veldig relativt.
<jo-erlend> jeg vil tro at det er svært få brukere som lærer seg å bruke ctrl+x ved å se på menyene.
<lnostdal_> vel, menyelementet er synlig
<jo-erlend> det er synlig når du gjør det synlig. Men det er for eksempel ikke innlysende at understreking betyr alt-kombinasjon, for eksempel. Det er noe man må lære. Jeg er ikke motstander av å kreve at noen ting må læres. Tvert imot mener jeg at du kan gjøre ting vanskelig ved å gjøre alt forståelig. Det er viktigere at systemet er godt å bruke enn at det er totalt didaktisk.
<lnostdal_> poenget er at menyelement er synlig, samtidig som det kan brukes som det er ..  en trenger ikke forstå at en kan (kontra må) bruke tastaturkomboen som står ved siden av
<jo-erlend> men det kunne kanskje ha vært kult med en støttehjulsmodus, hvor du kunne få varslinger når du gjør ting med musa. For eksempel at det spretter opp en varslingsboble med en tastatursnarvei du kan bruke.
<lnostdal_> for komplisert ..   unity er vinklet mot ikke-tekniske brukere ..   sånne leser ikke meldinger og beskjeder, men gjør det som er mest naturlig; flyt
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, jeg har aldri foreslått å bytte ut noe som helst. Jeg foreslår å legge til en funksjon på en måte som ikke forstyrrer noen, men som kan være nyttig for den som kan det.
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, hvor har du fått den idéen fra?
<lnostdal_> fra meg selv
<jo-erlend> den er feil.
<lnostdal_> nope
<jo-erlend> jo.
<hjd> varslingsbobler kan være en ide, så lenge de gjøres riktig. Dukker de opp for ofte og for alt mulig, vil folk bare lete etter mulighet til å skru de av.
<jo-erlend> hjd, ja, selvsagt må støttehjulene enkelt kunne skrus av. :)
<hjd> jo, det er klart. Men viktigere er det at de ikke er i veien.
<jo-erlend> det ville også være mulig å ikke gjenta en sånn varsling når du har brukt funksjonen én gang. For eksempel, hvis du velger Kopier fra menyen, så dukker det opp Ctrl+C i en varslingsboble, med et velkjent ikon som symboliserer tastatursnarvei. Neste gang du trykker Ctrl+C, så deaktiveres varslingen for den tastatursnarveien.
<hjd> hvis jeg velger kopier fra menyen, fortsetter den å dukke opp?
<lnostdal_> kjipt for folk som altid foretrekker å bruke edit -> copy ..    eller kontekstmenyer
<hjd> for det var ikke det jeg mente.
<lnostdal_> (de finnes; tro meg ..)
<jo-erlend> hjd, ikke nødvendigvis. Du kan ha en gradvis freksvensreduksjon, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> men uansett må selvsagt støttehjulsmodus enkelt kunne skrus av og på. Jeg synes det ville være lurt hvis brukere prøvde tastatursnarveien i hvertfall én gang, så de vet om muligheten.
<jo-erlend> den typen opplæring ser ut til å fungere veldig godt i dataspill. Synes godt at vi kan lære av sånt.
<hjd> jo-erlend: poenget mitt var at boblene bør komme sjeldent, og kun ved sgesielle, ikke-åpenbare deler av programmet. Hvis jeg fikk fem bobler fra samme programmet hver gang jeg brukte det ville jeg lurt på hvorfor det maser hele tiden.
<hjd> *spesielle
<jo-erlend> ja, sånne ting ville man måtte finne ut av. Men "støttehjulsmodus" måtte uansett være en veldig synlig funksjon, så du ville aldri lure på hvorfor du fikk sånne meldinger. Ellers ville det jo bare være forvirrende.
<hjd> Det slo meg plutselig at vi er veldig nær å reimplementere bindersen i MS Word. :P Jeg tror det bør tenkes gjennom rimelig nøye.
<jo-erlend> selvsagt bør det det. Alt bør tenkes gjennom rimelig nøye når man lager ting som skal brukes av mange mennesker. :)
<jo-erlend> men det er endel gode idéer som fremstår som dårlige fordi utførelsen var dårlig. Tror det kan være lurt å ta et gjensyn med forkastede idéer noen ganger.
<jo-erlend> Active Desktop virket for eksempel som en veldig dårlig idé den gang da, men i dag er jo widgets på skrivebordet veldig populært. Omtrent samme prinsippet, bare gjennomført på en marginalt annerledes måte.
<Malin> jo-erlend: med clean install og helt ny /home-mappe, så logget jeg inn på et blunk, og ikke etter veldig lang tid slik som det var før
<jo-erlend> malin, mhm. Det er veldig mye som er endret bak kulissene. Det er helt nytt konfigurasjonssystem, for eksempel. Nøkkelringen har fått nytt format, etc. Jeg tror det er noe av konverteringen som ikke fungerer helt som den skal, som forårsaker ekstra arbeid ved hver innlogging. Spekulasjon, naturligvis. Jeg vet ingenting om ditt system.
<jo-erlend> Men GSettings og DConf er helt klart et fremskritt, selvom overgangen er litt turbulent.
<Malin> ja, ikke godt å si, men syntes egentlig det burde fungere å gå fra 11.04 til 11.10 uten at alt blir tregt og sånt :)
<Malin> hehe
<Malin> selv om det for det meste var inlogginga som tok sin tid
<jo-erlend> heh... Det er forresten endel morsomme ting man kan høre i kollektivtrafikken. Overhørte en fyr som satt og snakket om internet. "Det er mange som tror at det var Microsoft som fant opp internet, men det er feil. Det var egentlig Apple som fant opp internet og Microsofts versjon er bare en kopi".
<Malin> testet win7 litt, og det er visst ganske raskt
<Malin> jaha? og hvor du hørte det?! jøsses
<jo-erlend> malin, altså.... Det er en voldsom oppgradering. Det har aldri vært noe sånt i Ubuntu før. Selv overgangen i 2002 var mindre enn den vi har sett nå. Det er egentlig temmelig imponerende hvor glatt det har gått, spør du meg.
<Malin> overgangen i 2002?
<jo-erlend> malin, var på trikken :)
<Malin> ah :) hehe
<jo-erlend> malin, ja overgangen til Gnome 2.
<Malin> jeg har ikke hørt såå rare samteler før, men hørte noen prata om mac en gang, som tydeligvis hadde null peil
<Malin> aha
<jo-erlend> altså, lenge før Ubuntu.
<Malin> nettopp
<Malin> derfor jeg stussa litt :p ;)
<Malin> sist jeg sjekka så kan både apple, og microsoftbrukere få tilgang til det samme internettet :p
<jo-erlend> joda, for bare et par dager siden hørte jeg noen som mente at de hadde "To GigaByte" linternettlinje. :)
<Malin> og internett ble da "funnet opp" i cern
<Malin> i alle fall den www-greia vi kjenner i dag
<Malin> jo-erlend: jøss, du skulle spurt om de bodde i nærheten ;) så kunne du jo fått en kabel dit :p
<jo-erlend> nei, men kompisen hans hadde tydeligvis litt mer peiling... "Jasså, kobla rett opp mot Nix da, eller?"
<Malin> hihi ;)
<Malin> på min forrige arbeidsplass jobbet det en peridode en som var lystløgner
<Malin> lol
<Malin> han prata om alt han kunne på pc-en
<Malin> han drev å programmerte og sånt sa han
<Malin> så jeg spurte om hvilket språk det var
<Malin> nei, det var noe han hadde laga selv
<Malin> hihi
<jo-erlend> ja, det er litt søtt. Jeg glemmer ikke han telefonselgeren fra Tele2 som fortalte meg at de var de eneste i Norge som hadde 12 MegaByte.
<jo-erlend> eller kanskje det var åtte. ;)
<Malin> hehe :)
<Malin> da kan du jo slå til og klage når du ikek får det du har sagt ja til :p
<jo-erlend> jeg nøyet meg med å more meg litt på hans bekostning en ti minutters tid. :)
<Malin> ^^
<Malin> tror du har fortlat den historien før, men morro da
<Malin> kanskje man skulle laget en nettside med sånn humor. Altså med sanne historier :)
<jo-erlend> han måtte fly til sjefen sin flere ganger i løpet av samtalen, blant annet for å sjekke om de kunne tilby trådløs fiberoptikk. :)
<Malin> er jo vanskelig å tro at alle de rare historiene fra sånne "desktop-humor"-sider er troverdige
<Malin> men en gang skulle mamma og pappa til vestlandet, og hadde med to stykker som skulle samme stedet :) hihi
<Malin> og i Drammen drev de å la veien ned i tunell, så det var ganske bredt hull de hadde gravd
<Malin> og pappa måtte gjøre alt han kunne for å holde seg alvrolig, da hun dama sa at kanskje de skal legge ned bredbånd her
<Malin> jo-erlend: lol.. trådløs fiberopptikk faktisk :D :D
<Malin> ikke den skarpeste kniven i skuffen med andre ord :)
<jo-erlend> han hadde i hvertfall ikke fått verdens beste opplæring i jobben sin, for å si det sånn. ;)
<jo-erlend> det var noen andre morsomheter jeg utsatte ham for også, men jeg husker ikke detaljene. Det er vel et par-tre år siden, tror jeg.
<Malin> kanskje der det liggger
<Malin> jau
<Malin> hehe, ja, ja, men morro er det jo :)
<jo-erlend> altså, når en telefonselger starter samtalen med "hallo, er det jon erling?", så bør han ha et veldig godt budskap.
<Malin> hehe ja
<Malin> hvordan veit jeg om det er 2d eller 3d versjonen av unity jeg kjører?
<Malin> er jo sikkert 2d-versjonen jeg bruker før jeg får installert nvidia-driverene (neo jeg nå har gjort) men skifter den da automatisk til 3d-versjonen, og i såfall hvordan kan jeg sjekke det? :)
<Skinfakse> Du kan sjekke om Compiz kjører?
<Malin> ja, compiz kjører jo
<Malin> men ser at det er unity-2d som er installert av pakker
<superos> Malin: Det er jo en del visuelle forskjeller. Drop shadow, pager (alt-tab) osv
<superos> 2d versjonen er vel mer snappy også
<Malin> ja, men kan ikke si jeg så noe forskjell fra unity via live-cd og nå men
<Malin> men når jeg kjrøer ps -ef | grep unity
<Malin> så står det ingenting om 2d der i alle fall
<superos> alt-tab er meget forskjellig
<Malin> hm... får teste live-cden jeg tror jeg :)
<Malin> åj, det var så stor forskjell ja... hehe på den programbytteren
<Malin> men da kjørte jeg kanskje den frie nvida-driveren da jeg bootet maskina med live-cd før i dag da
<Malin> snålt
<Malin> forøvrig noen andre enn meg som opplever i batterimodus at skjermen først dimmer, så går det noen sekunder, så lyser den opp igjen, for så å dimme igjen etter kort tid?
<Malin> osv
<Sakarias> mens du bruker maskina?
<Malin> mens jeg f.eks. ser video
<Malin> altså uten at jeg rører den
<Malin> trodde det var slik at den lyste opp om jeg brukte den, så dimmet ved innaktivitet jeg men
<Sakarias> video, som i youtube... eller totem?
<Malin> video som i vlc, men skal sjekke om det skjer uansett her
<Malin> jepp
<Malin> det skjer faktisk uavhengig om jeg ser video
<Sakarias> vindu eller fullskjerm?
<Malin> video ser jeg i fullskjerm, men det skjer uansetth va jeg har oppe på skjermen. F.eks. dette chatvinduet (terminalen)
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-22
<RoyK> morgen
* RoyK changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubutu-no spør og vent, ikke forvent at noen svarer umiddelbart. 22. OKTOBER ER CAPS LOCK DAY!
<RoyK> JA, STEMMER, DET
<geirha> HVEM HAR BESTEMT DETTE?
<Kagee> DET LURER JEG OGSÅ PÅ.
<RoyK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caps_lock_day#International_Caps_Lock_Day
<geirha> HTTP://EN.WIKIPEDIA.ORG/WIKI/CAPS_LOCK_DAY#INTERNATIONAL_CAPS_LOCK_DAY  GIR 404 ERROR :(
<sigurdga> boikotter det
<RoyK> :)
<Atluxity> MAKAN.. SKAL MAN IKKE HOLDE PÅ TRADISJONENE?
<Kagee> Nei.
<sigurdga> blir dere ikke slitne av all den ropinga?
<Atluxity> JEG SKJØNNER IKKE HVA DU MENER
 * RoyK tror Atluxity egentlig skjønner veldig godt...
<Atluxity> :>
 * geirha HÅPER DET ER EN INTERNATIONAL NO PUNCTUATION DAY OGSÅ
<Atluxity> INTERNATIONAL ASIAN EMOTICON DAY (´・ω・`)
<RoyK> :þ
<Mathias> international furte day
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUZuyMVdVcc <-- terrengsykling for viderekomne?
<malin> noen som veit hva som kan v?re problemet n?r alle mine ?? og ? dukker opp som ?-tegn? det skjer med alle andre ogsaa
<Kagee> æøå ?
<malin> mhm
<RoyK> dukker opp som ? her også
<malin> jeg ser det som
<malin> ??? ?
<malin> jepp
<malin> skjer her ogsaa
<malin> skjer overalt
<malin> i weechat
<RoyK> funker det lokalt på pc-en?
<Kagee> sett alt, fra irc-klient til terminal til UTF-8 og bli happy
<malin> ja, i terminalen virker det, men ikke i weechat
<malin> men vhordan setter jeg det til utf-8?
<Kagee> Hva har du endret fra før det fungerte ? :)
<malin> Kagee: eneste er at RoyK  har restartet serveren som weechatten min kjorer paa
<malin> slik at jeg har startet opp weecchat paa nytt
<Kagee> hmmm
<Kagee> kjører du weechat i screen nå ?
<malin> mhm
<Kagee> om du kjører ctrl-a ctrl-c og skriver locale, hva får du ut ?
<Kagee> (ctrl-a 0 for å bytte tilbake)
<malin> hm.. det kom ikke opp noe
<Kagee> locale<enter> gir ingen output?
<malin> skrev $LOCAL jeg... :$
<malin> skal pr?ve ? skrive locale
<Kagee> Det er en liten forskjell
<Kagee> brb, maten brenner
<malin> ok
<malin> dette kommer
<malin> http://pastebin.com/Kfbk48mN
<Kagee> ohm, javel
<Kagee> hva med «locale -a | grep nb»
<Kagee> (det skal kjøres som en kommando med pipe imellom)
<malin> ok. jeg kan pr?ve
<malin> http://pastebin.com/j4vKUtDb
<Kagee> Hva skjer med spørsmålstegn?
<Kagee> Vel, anyway ...
<Kagee> hmmm
<Kagee> hvor kommer den "unreachable" fra ?
<Kagee> hva sier «locale» lokalt på maskina de ?
<olebrom> MMqLinksys PAP2Tfree
<Kagee> det var en rar locale
<malin> Kagee: http://pastebin.com/HbS1PZfc locale ser s?nn ut lokalt
<Kagee> hmm, så du kjører med britisk locale lokalt, mens RoyK kun har nb_NO på serveren ...
<malin> ser s?nn ut ja
<Kagee> malin: http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/weechat_faq.en.html#charset
<malin> hm.. det der virker kjent . aknskej dette har skjedd f?r :$
<malin> skal jeg starte weechat p? hnytt mon tro
<RoyK> Kagee: det er flere lokaler på serveren, men malin har visst litt konflikt
<malin> mulig
<malin> men alts?. jeg faar finne ut a dette siden. Er opptatt naa. Eller saa faar jeg bare bruke aa osv
<Kagee> RoyK: å ja, så klart, jeg ba henne jo greppe.
<RoyK> malin: det funka da tidligere...?
<malin> RoyK: ja, det virket for, men ikke naa mer
<RoyK> har du gjort noe på laptoppen din?
<malin> nope
<malin> lokalt p? laptoppen s? virker det
<malin> samme skjer rett i terminalen p? irc.karlsbakk ogs?
<malin> men ikke i screen
<malin> dvs. det virker ikke i weechat. det virker i en terminal i screen
<RoyK> tam
<RoyK> Velkommen til #ubutu-no spør og vent, vært tålmodig, og ikke forvent at noen svarer umiddelbart.
* RoyK changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubutu-no spør og vent, vært tålmodig, og ikke forvent at noen svarer umiddelbart.
* RoyK changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubutu-no spør og vent, vær tålmodig, og ikke forvent at noen svarer umiddelbart.
<RoyK> kanskje
<Kagee> ubutu ?
* Kagee changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-no spør og vent, vær tålmodig, og ikke forvent at noen svarer umiddelbart.
<RoyK> takker
<Mathias> haha
<malin> hm.. Ubutu... det er det pappa kaller det for det...
<RoyK> Ubuntu: Ancient african word meaning: I'm too tired of compiling Gentoo
<Mathias> :P
<malin> :p
<malin-> hm.. nå virker det visst med æ, ø og å igjen
<malin-> hm.. har Royk detti ut ? :(
<RoyK> nope
<RoyK> malin-: på irssi eller weechat?
<Mathias> urinshætt
 * RoyK lurer på hva Mathias babler om
<Mathias> jeg og
<christoffer> Christoffer here from the Swedish LoCo. Ubuntu UDS coming up next week anyone attending and interested in an informal meet-up?
<christoffer> I'm interested in gathering the attendes that come from the nordic countries if possible.
<malin-> RoyK: weechat
<malin-> christoffer: where is Ubuntu UDS ?
<christoffer> malin, Copenhagen
<christoffer> this time
<RoyK> malin-: men nå virker det plutselig?
<malin-> RoyK: jeg logget meg inn fra black-mamba og lukket ned alt fra karlsbakk også prøvde jeg igjen å karlsbakk og vips
<malin-> så aner ike hva som skjedde jeg
<malin-> *ikke
<malin-> christoffer: that's close
<malin-> når er dette da?
<malin-> Det kunne jo vært morro å vært med på, men spørs veldig når det er
<christoffer> Sunday to thursday upcoming week
<christoffer> or 29th oct to 1st nov actually
<christoffer> monday to thursday
<RoyK> malin-: så du er logga inn direkte fra laptoppen nå, og det virker som før?
 * RoyK er lettere forvirra
<bjaanes> Kunne virkelig tenkt meg å vært med - men så er det med tid da...
<christoffer> bjaanes, :)
<Mathias> skulle vel egentlig ha het "#ubuntu-skandinavia" eller noe :P
<christoffer> Mathias, #ubuntu-nordic
<Mathias> ja
<bjaanes> Det hadde vært noe! ^^
<christoffer> #ubuntu-nordic have been active but a loooong time ago
<bjaanes> Vel, kanskje det går an å starte en trend? ^^ Jeg la den nå til i favorites, så får vi nå se :)
<bjaanes> en *ny* trend
<Mathias> "ny" da :P
<Mathias> malin: så mange clones :o
<christoffer> bjaanes, perfect ...yea that would be fun with an active nordic community
<Mathias> christoffer: hvorfor skriver du på engelsk? :P
<christoffer> Mathias, Det är enklare för mig ibland än speciella norska/danska ord
<christoffer> =)
<Mathias> ok
<bjaanes> Vel, jeg tror ikke norske har så veldig vanskelig med å forstå spesielle ord
<christoffer> nej, norska är enklast
<christoffer> men danska har jag stora problem med
<Mathias> dansk er ikke det letteste å forstå, enklest med tekst men sinnsykt vanskelig når de snakker :P
<christoffer> hehe
<bjaanes> Tenkte mer at vi forstår svensk veldig godt - og hvis det er ting man ikke forstår kan man spørre (eller google?)
<christoffer> Jo, det är sant
<Mathias> bjaanes: gjetting funker også :P
<bjaanes> Mathias, sant nok! :)
<malin-> RoyK: jeg er logga inn på irc.karlsbakk og kjører weechat i screen på den. logget inn på irc.karlsbakk direkte fra laptoppen
<malin-> men andre sin tekst dukker opp som spørsmålstegn men ser i alle fall min egen rett nå da
<malin-> men nå er det natta
<Mathias> malin: tull med locale?
<Mathias> natta her også
<malin-> Mathias: mulig. jeg aner ikke. jeg er så trøtt at jeg aner ikke. våknet 04 et eller annet i dag så har vært våken i ca 18 timer nå
<RoyK> malin-: natta ;)
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-23
<RoyK> gomorrah
<bjaanes> morrah!
 * RoyK lager mer kaffe
 * Mathias ruller RoyK 
<Mathias> finnes det noe CEC greier i ubuntu? :P
<RoyK> CEC?
<Mathias> CEC (som i hdmi-fjernstyringssaken)
<RoyK> aner ikke
<RoyK> !google cec
<lubotu3> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<RoyK> malin-: ping
<Mathias> 1.663
<RoyK> malin-: dåring link? ;)
<Mathias> malin- har 0.199 :P
<RoyK> irc.karlsbakk.net sitter på 100Mbps
<RoyK> jeg har bare 60Mbps hjemme
<Mathias> jeg har bare 15 :P
<Mathias> snart har jeg 45 :P (snart= alt fra 4 dager til 6 uker)
<RoyK> symmetrisk 100 og 60 ;)
<Kagee> jeg har i teorien 1000
<RoyK> 1000bps? ;)
<Kagee> 1000Mbps
<RoyK> det kalles som regel 1Gbps
<RoyK> hva får du i praksis?
<Kagee> jeje. var dere som snakket om Mbps-tall uten benevning
<Mathias> Kagee: bare jeg som er (så)lat
<Kagee> problemet er å finne noe i andre enden som er raskt nok å teste mot
<RoyK> Kagee: det var benevning hele tida bortsett fra de siste to linjene
<Kagee> speedtest.net gav meg akkurat 591Mbps ned og 113 opp
<Kagee> men det pleier alltid å være andre siden av linja som konker ut først :-P
<Kagee> Det er fordeler med å bo i en studentby koblet direkte til uninett
<RoyK> Kagee: alt over 100Mbps funker som om det var sanntid
<Kagee> idd
<RoyK> Kagee: uninett har 100Gbps nå, mellom Nordunet
<Kagee> mm
<Mathias> Kagee: kan jeg komme på besøk?
<RoyK> jeg jobber for HiOA, og vi har bare 10Gbps, men det funker
<Mathias> tar med ett par petabyte i disker
<Mathias> RoyK: "bare"
<Kagee> Mathias: hahahha
<Kagee> Mathias: vent et par år, og begynn å studere ved høgskolen i gjøvik
<Mathias> gjøvik?
<Kagee> aye
<RoyK> tror de har minst 1Gpbs
<RoyK> kanskje 10
<Kagee> de har afaik 1
<Kagee> skal oppgradere til 10 så snart de får kjøpt inn nye gateway-switcher :)
<RoyK> jeg var på Nordunet-konfernasen
<RoyK> konferansen, evt
<RoyK> der var det en sesjon om svitsjing, og jeg tenkte "ja, sånne ethernet-svitsjer"
<RoyK> mesteparten gikk rett over hue på meg
<Kagee> infiniband ?
<RoyK> det begynte med MPLS og gikk videre til ymse andre ting
<RoyK> infiniband er jo bare en L2-greie
<RoyK> MPLS er en måte å svitsje ørten andre ting over samme fiber
<RoyK> og så er det andre måter å gjøre ting som MPLS gjør også
<RoyK> type, har du et nettverk på 10Gbps eller så, så vil du svitsje ethernet og kanskje infiniband over det nettet
<RoyK> eller gudene vet hva slags lavnivåprotokoller
<Mathias> RoyK: nerdene vet*
<RoyK> Mathias: de kunnskapsrike vet
<Mathias> jupp ;)
<RoyK> Mathias: og vil du vite mer, så må du lese ;)
<Mathias> haha ja
<RoyK> MPLS er ganske nytt for meg
<Mathias> RoyK: kan sette mattelæreren min til å banke det inn i hodet på deg
<RoyK> selv om jeg har jobba met ymse sånt ganske lenge
<Mathias> "arbeeeta, i graven får ni hvile"
<RoyK> høres riktig ut
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> (h)vil hvile (h)nå
<RoyK> så kan ni se "gräbben i graven brävid" nästa gång
<RoyK> som forøvrig er en veldig fin film
<Mathias> får tipse han
<RoyK> han har nok sett en
<RoyK> den
<RoyK> tenkte mer på deg
<Mathias> jeg har gitt opp film-seing for nå
<RoyK> når du gir opp film, så har du gitt opp ganske mye
<RoyK> ikke gjør det
<Mathias> hører heller på musikk og ser serier
<Mathias> men orker ikke film
<RoyK> serier er kortvarige
<Mathias> tar så utrolig mye tid de filmene
<RoyK> filmer tar litt tid
<RoyK> å se film, er som zen
<RoyK> du må sette deg inn i handlinga
<Mathias> :P
<RoyK> det gir deg mye
<RoyK> tro meg
<RoyK> prøv
<RoyK> prøv å se en film i ny og ne
<RoyK> noen blir helt hekta, noen liker det fra tid til annen
<Mathias> hehe
<Mathias> liker også å la de "hope" seg opp
<Mathias> så tar jeg heller et marathon når jeg har tid
<RoyK> bedre å bare ta og se en film en kveld
<RoyK> roe ned litt, få litt langvarig input
<Mathias> er rolig hele tiden, bortsett fra når jeg er sur
<Mathias> da er det i hundreoghelvette
<RoyK> du har jo mye å se fram mot
<RoyK> det er snart 22 år siden jeg var 16
<malin-> hm.. gleder meg til jeg blir 16 jeg....
<malin-> men nå er det natta
<bjaanes> Heisann, er det noen her som har mulighet til å godkjenne brukeren min på ubuntu.no? Skulle gjerne ha svart på et spørsmål på forumet der =)
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-24
<bjaanes> Heisann, er det noen her som har mulighet til å godkjenne brukeren min på ubuntu.no? Skulle gjerne ha svart på et spørsmål på forumet der =)
<RoyK> hm... hvorfor i all verden kreves det manuell godkjenning av konti der?
<RoyK> det gjør jo ikke ting noe lettere
 * RoyK rusler tilbake på serverrommet for å sparke liv i en boks
<bjaanes> Problemet skal vist være med spam
<bjaanes> " 200-300 spambrukarar registrerar seg kvar dag."
<RoyK> captcha, da?
<RoyK> evt sms-bekreftelse
<bjaanes> De har ikke noe sånt per nå virker det som. Tror de diskuterer en løsnings.
<RoyK> er da ikke stort å diskutere? det tar ikke mange minuttene å installere CAPTCHA på drupal...
<RoyK> hvem er det som drifter ubuntu.no?
<bjaanes> Jeg er ikke sikker.
<bjaanes> De har en mailing list - men jeg ikke se at jeg finner ut hvem det er som har ansvaret der
<RoyK> ser ut som at Tollef Fog Heen eier domenet
<RoyK> sendte ham en epost om det
 * RoyK må ut og se etter windows-dritten
<bjaanes> Flott! :)
<bjaanes> Oo
<bjaanes> Ubuntu Open Week er i gang!
<malin> RoyK: hm.. tror det er slimG eller noe sånt jeg
 * RoyK har brukt etpar timer på å få tak i riktige drivere til et 4-port intel-nettkort OEMa av Dell og har kommet fram til at det er en jobb en eller annen Windows-nisse kan få ta
<RoyK> nevnte for sjefen at hadde sovet dårlig i natt, og at jeg ikke ville feilsøke føkkings windows mer og fikk beskjed om at da kunne jeg vel ta kvelden...
 * RoyK pakker sekken
 * Kagee har feilsøkt hvorfor windows-vm'ene hans nekter på pinge foo men helt fint klarer å pinge foo.
<Kagee> jeg konkluderte med at windows rett og slett ikke brukte DNS-oppslag for single-part domenenavn
<RoyK> Kagee: single part?
<Kagee> foo versus foo.net
<Kagee> men gikk opp fir meg at vm-nettverket ikke hadde noen dhcp som dyttet dnssuffix
<Kagee> all guud naow
<RoyK> du kan jo sette suffix statisk også, til og med på windows ;)
<Kagee> ja
<Kagee> found out :)
<piotrek> gud kveld ale samen !
<m8ck> God kveld i stuen
<bjaanes> God kveld, god kveld! =D
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-25
<RoyK> morgen
<malin> good morning
<RoyK> are vi spiking ingisj tudei?
<malin> hm.. jeg tror jeg hm... ble englisk her :S
<RoyK> ;)
<malin> :$
<malin> hm.. på ubuntu-norge på facebook, er det en som vil ha vekk workspace-switcher-ikonet fra launcheren
<malin> men ser ikke ut som den kan dekativeres fra compiz-config
<malin> *deaktiveres
<RoyK> laucheren er i utgangspunktet altfor lite konfigurerbar
<malin> mhm
<malin> men er mulig å gjøre en del der nå
<Kagee> http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410
<Kagee> malin: ser ut som om du fikk fikset æøå ?
<malin> Kagee: ja, men aner ikke helt hvordan jeg fikk det fikset
<RoyK> teori: ingenting virker og alle vet hvorfor, praksis: alt virker, men ingen vet hvorfor
 * RoyK kombinerer teori og praksis: ingenting virker og ingen vet hvorfor
<malin> ja. føler meg litt. Det virker ikke, buhu...
<malin> det er Ubuntu sin skyld.. buhu... osv, og hm.. og plutselig virket det å magisk vis igjen
<malin> eller noe sånt :p
<RoyK> hva er det som ikke virker nå?
<RoyK> åh
<RoyK> det med tegnsettet...
<malin> ja :p
<geirha> tegnsett er ... gøy
<malin> nei, det virker nå ;)
<malin> "gøy" ? :p
<RoyK> tegnsett er en av flere ting som ikke er noe gøy, men som bare skal virke
<malin> mhm
<RoyK> litt som datalagring
<RoyK> sånt skal være dønn kjedelig
<malin> nei er vel mest irritert på de som kaller gnome-panels for gnome2 og de som mener at ting ikke virker og at helt sikkert er ubuntu sin skyld eller et eller annet osv :)
<RoyK> vi har neon titalls terabyte på Dell EqualLogic-bokser her, og de er ikke spesielt kjedelige
<RoyK> der får vi fra tid til annen høyst interessant datakorrupsjon og timeouts på opp mot 7 sekunder ved normal drift
<RoyK> sånt er interessant
 * RoyK vil helst ha kjedelige lagringsløsninger
<malin> hvorfor er lagringsløsningene kjedelige?
<RoyK> fordi det skjer jo ingenting - litt som serveren din
<RoyK> dønn kjedelig etter at den siste disken tryna
<RoyK> om det nå går en disk, og du får korrupsjon på en annen, så blir det plutselig mer interessant... den tåler nok det også, med raid-6, men det er *interessant*
<RoyK> derfor synes jeg det ofte er bedre med kjedelige løsninger
<malin> ja.. kanskje man burde hatt windows-servere da? så det skjer ting, eller er det likedannd er?
<malin> *der
<RoyK> nyere windows-versjoner er jo ganske stabile til servere de også
<RoyK> men ikke like fleksible
<malin> aha
<RoyK> skal du ha raid, så må du ha raidkontroller eller jalle med software-raid som minner mest om det linux hadde i 1998 eller så, evt dårligere
<RoyK> men for all del - windows er bra til sine ting
<RoyK> noen her som har noe med ubuntu.no å gjøre?
<malin> SlimG: har ikke du tilgang til ubuntu.no ?
<malin> jeg har jo noe tilgang, men ikke til det underliggende der
<bjaanes> Er det noen av dere som får resultater fra Amazon i dash?
<malin> hm. ser at når noen skriver så er æ, ø og å byttet med ?-tegn, men er bare hos noen. F.eks. nå når bjaanes skrev
<bjaanes> Oo
<xt> malin, lokalt problem hos deg
<malin> xt: ok
<Kagee> malin: du har glemt å sette på oversettelse i weechat
<Kagee> det kommer av at noen sender latin-1 mens andre sender utf8
<xt> Kagee: defaulten er på.
<geirha> høres ut som weechat kjører latin-1 mens terminalen din er utf8
<xt> defaulten i weechat er utf-8 overalt, og translate frå latin-1
<xt> så om ein ikkje har endra noko, så vil det fungere, så lenge terminal er utf8
<xt> som den burde vere.
<malin> ok. jeg aner ikke hvordan jeg ordner det egentlig
<xt> malin: /set charset.default.decode iso-8859-1
<xt> det er defaulten, og sånn det skal vere
<malin> da får jeg bare vente å se, da er det i alle fall stilt inn
<xt> bjaanes, æøå!
<bjaanes> øæå!
<Kagee> æøå
<malin> bjaanes: wow :D
<malin> it works liksom
<malin> takk xt :D
<malin> bjaanes: jeg har i grunn ikke prøvd 12.10 noe særlig, så har ikke sett om noe amazon kommer opp eller ikke
<bjaanes> mailn, okey =)
<bjaanes> malin**
<malin> :)
<RoyK> å sende latin-1 inn hit er en uting
<RoyK> xt: hvorfor i all verden skal man bruke latin-1 i 2012?
<xt> RoyK, så veldig unyansert utsagn, då
<xt> RoyK, fordi bjaanes sender det?
<xt> derfor bruker man latin-1
<RoyK> da bør man heller klefte på bjaanes
<RoyK> evt kjefte
<xt> kvifor det?
<xt> Finst då rikelig med andre ting ein kan irriterre seg på.
<RoyK> det fører til mer jobb for andre, spesielt ferskinger, å måtte sette på dekoding av latin-1
<bjaanes> :(
<xt> RoyK, som sagt tidlegare. Standarden i weechat er slik. SÃ¥ i dette tilfellet tar du feil.
<xt> malin må ekslispitt har skrudd det av
<RoyK> xt: jeg tviler litt på at malin har rørt den der, men uansett, det jeg snakka om, var ikke weechat eller hva nå folk bruker, men at latin-1 er noe gammalt ræl som burde arkiveres i en skuff
<RoyK> *tiddelibom*
<xt> RoyK: tviler på at malin ikkje har endra
<malin> xt: Den ble sånn etter at RoyK restarta sin server. Så om det å starte opp weechat == at jeg har endra noe så
<RoyK> det er ikke å endre noe... og en dist-upgrade (ikke noe release-upgrade) vil nok ikke gå inn og endre brukerfiler
<RoyK> men kan jo hende en default har endra seg i weechat
<malin> det kan jo ha skjedd ja
<geirha> kan hende LANG & co var satt til noe latin1, som i tur gjorde at weechat valgte å ikke rekode latin1 til utf8
<xt> Standarden har alltid vore slik, aldri endra seg. :)
<xt> og er ikkje avhengig av LANG & co
<RoyK> LANG er jo uansett ettellerannet.UTF-8 som standard
<geirha> I Ubuntu, ja
<RoyK> ja, var det ikke en ubuntukanal, det her? ;)
<geirha> "Ubuntu no" -> "Ubuntu nei" :P
<geirha> Om man ssher seg inn fra et annet system, er det ikke sikkert LANG er noe.utf-8
<RoyK> Malin sitter på en ubuntu-laptop
<RoyK> og logga seg på en ubuntu-server
<geirha> Da var det nok bare en sommerfugl på feil sted til feil tid
<RoyK> bad butterfly!
<Kagee> http://i.imgur.com/JUX35.png
 * Kagee can die happy.
<geirha> (http://xkcd.com/378/)
 * geirha skjønner ikke
<RoyK> :D
<RoyK> god, gammel ;)
<malin> butterfly
<malin> hva kan være galt når man starter Ubuntu på en maskin og man blir møtt med meldingen: Du er nå koblet i fra
<malin> gjelder wifi
<malin> ubuntu 12.04
<malin> og acer v5-531
<malin> og wifi-kort er
<malin> Atheros AR9462
<malin> etter noen minutter eller så, så kobler den til, men det tar jo veldig lang tid og bør jo gå med en gang man logger på
<RoyK> kanskje det aksesspunktet ditt er mer fullt av dritt enn du trodde? ;)
<RoyK> malin: har ett du kan låne ei stund - kjører ddwrt
<Kagee> malin: er dette fra ren boot eller suspend/dvalemodus/lignende?
<OldestParadox> gættabanen
<malin> RoyK: jeg tror ikke det er snakk om aksesspunktet. Det jeg beskriver skjer ikke på min laptopp, men på den aceren til mamma
<malin> i windows klarer den å koble seg til med en gang
<malin> aksesspunktet har forøvrig vært stabilt siden onsdag i alle fall
<malin> ikke falt ut enda
<malin> RoyK: men det kunne vært interessant å testet et annet aksesspunkt uansett. Jeg veit at de gangene jeg ramlet ut her var i forbindelse med at jeg belastet routeren med mye trafikk, dog kan det ikke forklare alt, for var jo kun wifien som detter ut. er jeg på med kabel så detter jeg ikke ut.
<malin> så man får jo se
<RoyK> mulig det er en dårlig driver der...
<malin> kan tenkes ja, men no good
<malin> og da blir nok ikke Ubuntuen brukt heller :)
<RoyK> det er alltid er kjør med drivere
<RoyK> produsenter som krever at du ikke skal si noenting som helst om du får tilgang til maskinvaredokumentasjonen
<RoyK> NDA-er fra hælvete
<RoyK> sånt har liten funksjon annet enn å skille kommersiell programvare fra åpen
<RoyK> Intel hadde den holdninga fram til cirka 2000, da de snudde tvert og begynte å fôre linux med sine drivere åpent
<malin> men ser da ut som trådløskortet der virker ut av boksen, med unntak av at det tar i alle fall et minutt om ikke lengere fra man har logget inn til man er tilkoblet
<RoyK> dessverre er det altfor mange som tviholder på det gamle, type, om du forstår maskinvaren min, så vil du stjele alt jeg har!!!!!!!
<malin> ja...
<malin> hvilken irc-kanal er ubuntu sin tja, la oss kalle den offesielle ?
<Kagee> #ubuntu ?
<malin> Kagee: ja, det stemmer. viste seg at jeg ikke hadde status-vinduet stilt inn på freenode, og da kom jeg liksom ikke noe sted :) :P
<jonaskul> xit
<Kagee> +e
<RoyK> tror kanalen her funker greit for ubuntu-spørsmål på norsk
<malin> m ja
<malin> hm.. løste det tilkoblingsproblemet ved å sette den til å ignore ipv6
<malin> merkelich
<RoyK> rart
<RoyK> ipv6 burde jo funke parallelt med ipv4
<RoyK> om du får en "self-assigned"-addresse på ipv6, bør rutingtabellen vise til ipv4
<RoyK> kanskje nettoperatøren har ipv6 halvveis implementert?
<malin> det er ipv4 her
<RoyK> hvilken adresse fikk du på ipv6?
<malin> hm.. jeg har ikke sjekket og nå skrudde jeg av pc-en der, siden det virker nå
<RoyK> fe80::noe eller noe annet?
<malin> aner ikke...
<malin> men i sysloggen står det at ivp6 timed out
<RoyK> ifconfig eller ip addr list vil vise adressen
<malin> ja, veit, men som nevnt. Jeg har skrudd den av nå
<malin> men det er altså ipv4-adresser her
<malin> men joda, man får vel en ipv6-adresse
<malin> ser jo det på denne laptoppen også.. (min) når jeg kjører ifconfig
<RoyK> om den er fe80::noe, så er den "self-assigned"
<malin> den er fe80: og noe på laptoppen min, så vil tro det skjer på den andre også
<malin> er vel ikke noe ipv6 hos stjelenor enda
 * RoyK har prøvd å bitche altibox om når han kan få ipv6, men har ikke fått svar
<malin> hm... de har vel ikke hørt om det kanskje? :p
<RoyK> heh
<malin> f:p
<malin> hm.. finner ikke noe prisinfo på altibox
<RoyK> 450 i måneden for 25Mbps symmetrisk, tror jeg
<RoyK> jeg betaler 550 for 60Mbps
<RoyK> sikkert billigere for en DSL-link fra hælvete, men jeg liker å ha grei opphastighet
<malin> mhm.. jeg er misfornøyd med opphastigheten her og der :S
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-26
<malin> denne har jo fantastisk internett da. symetrisk og greier http://www.vikenfiber.no/privat/prisoversikt/seniorpakken
<Kagee> http://nrkbeta.no/2012/10/26/video-fra-nrk-pa-android-dingser/
<RoyK> malin: joda, men er det fiber i nabolaget?
<malin> ikke noe fiber omkring her såvidt jeg veit :)
<RoyK> da funker vel det tilbudet fra altibox ganske dårlig :P
 * RoyK synes egentlig at den "seniorpakka" er å undervurdere seniorers bruk av internett - 1Mbps er latterlig, om det er aldri så symmetrisk
<malin> RoyK: ja, det var jo ironisk ment det hele. 1/1 er faktisk latterlig. Har selv hatt det i en kort periode :s
<RoyK> ja, selv foreldrene mine sitter vel på en 8Mbps ADSL-link eller noe
<malin> mhm
 * RoyK knurra litt over det "tilbudet" på fb-sida til altibox
<malin> hva går det ut på da?
<RoyK> - Jeg ser at Viken fiber har kommet med et gæmlistilbud, og flesker til med 1Mbps symmetrisk for "seniorene". Tror de virkelig at ikke folk over 60 bruker youtube og ser nett-tv? Mine foreldre er begge over 60 og bruker begge nettet effektivt, med hver sin iPad og en PC. Jeg tviler samtidig på at de skiller seg altfor mye fra mengden…
<RoyK> http://nrkbeta.no/2012/10/26/video-fra-nrk-pa-android-dingser/ <-- ser ut som om NRK nett-tv skal funke litt bedre på Android snart ;)
<malin> håper nrk nettv funker som filsystem igjen jeg....
<malin> men ja, folk over 60 bruker nok mer nett enn det viken tror
<malin> hm.. de har backup på dvd oppbevart i velvet der... http://nrkbeta.no/2012/10/04/redder-bilder-pa-samleband/
<Brumle> Husk å oppdater exim om det er det du bruker
<RoyK> Brumle: høl?
<bjaanes> Noen andre som har en *heftig* kveld eller? Her er det hæla i taket med Laplacetransformasjon! Det blir ikke bedre enn det... xD
<malin>  bjaanes jeg har besøk her av broren min + niesa mi <3 Ganske kos det også :D
<RoyK> malin++
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-27
<malin> noen som har noen ide om hva som kan foresake følgende (har forøvrig hatt problemet lenge, men ikke giddet å finne uta av det): laptopen min starter kun om jeg har ac-adapteren i, men jeg kan ta den ut igjen rett etterpå og kjøre på batteristrøm. Starter jeg derimot win7 og avsluttet den sist, da kan jeg starte laptoppen på kun batteristrøm
<malin> det virket i Ubuntu før kernel 2.6.38.8 såvidt jeg kan huske
<RoyK> malin: file a bug ;)
<RoyK> den der er en av de rareste feilene jeg har hørt om på ei stund...
<malin> ja....
<malin> får se om jeg filer en bug i løpet av dagen. aner liksom ikke hva jeg skal ta med av logger en gang
<malin> blir ikke mye bærbar av det heller. må ha et størmuttak for å starte opp laptoppen...
<malin> men frister i grunn med en heeelt ny en
<RoyK> kjernelogg fra siste shutdown
<RoyK> noe med SATA3? ;)
<malin> mhm. noe med sata3, men må også være lett å skru fra hverandre, virke ut av boksen på Ubuntu og sånt
<malin> er det en egen kernellog for shutdown?
<RoyK> nei, men du finner den på slutten av loggen...
<RoyK> kanskje den sier noe interessant
 * RoyK lurer på hvorfor folk skal snakke om kernel når de samtidig snakker om eplekjerner...
<malin> hm.. si det
<malin> skal teste noe compilering
<malin> og følger denne guiden: http://blog.avirtualhome.com/compile-mainline-kernel-ubuntu/
<malin> kommer så til denne kommandoen:
<malin> fakeroot debian/rules clean defaultconfigs
<malin> får denne feilmeldingen:
<malin> debian/rules.d/0-common-vars.mk:10: *** first argument to `word' function must be greater than 0.  Stop.
<RoyK> aner ikke...
<RoyK> men skal du bare bygge kjerne?
<RoyK> i så fall er det ganske enkelt manuelt
<RoyK> malin: ?
<malin> ja. skal bygge kjerne tenkte jeg. Gjorde det før en gang for at powerindicatoren askal merke at laderen er kobla fra og visa versa
<malin> kanskje det er en mye lettere måte å gjøre det å enn den der guiden
<malin> skal konfiguere noe også
<malin> hvordan gjøres det enkelt da?
<RoyK> hent ned ny kjerne fra ftp.kernel.org
<RoyK> evt ftp.uninett.no, det ligger der også
<RoyK> pakk ut
<RoyK> cd linux-3.x.x
<RoyK> cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config
<RoyK> make oldconfig
<RoyK> dvs
<RoyK> make menuconfig
<RoyK> så kan du endre ting om du vil
<RoyK> når du er ferdig, kjør "make ; make install"
<RoyK> i tillegg trenger du å lage initrd med mkinitramfs
<malin> det virket type 10 gangeer enklere :) Takk
<RoyK> malin: håper ikke det var altfor ironisk ;)
<malin> jo :p :)
<RoyK> når den automatiske greia ikke virker, så må man gjøre ting manuelt ;)
<malin> hm.. Distributed Switch Architecture support (NET_DSA) [N/y/?] (NEW)
<malin> skal jeg si ja eller nei?
<RoyK> drit i oldconfig
<RoyK> bare kjør make menuconfig
<malin> ok
<RoyK> så bruker den den gamle .config-fila og standardverdier på resten
<RoyK> så kan du evt endre noe om du vil, eller du kan gi f og bare lagre og avslutte
<RoyK> <esc><esc>
<malin> jeg skal jo endre noe
<RoyK> hva da?
<malin> ellers hadde jeg ikke giddi å kompilert
<RoyK> trodde du bare skulle oppgradere, jeg
<malin> noe med acpi og acadapter for å se om jeg får den til å merke at jeg trekker ut laderen
<malin> nei....
<malin> da tar jeg jo heller ned fra ppa-en
<RoyK> ok
<malin> trenger ncurses-devel for å kjøre make menuconfig
<RoyK> ja
<malin> og den pakken har jeg visst ikke :D
<malin> har base, kanskje bare drite i hele kernelkompileringa akkurat nå
<RoyK> kan vel bare installere den?
<RoyK> den er ikke så stor...
<RoyK> hm... linux støtter visst ikke mer enn 512 prosessorer/kjerner
<RoyK> AAAAAAALTFOR dårlig
<malin> altså. jeg kan sikket installere den pakka, men den er altså ikke der
<malin> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "ncurses-devel"
<malin> ikke mer? :S
<RoyK> libncurses-dev
<RoyK> trur eg
<RoyK> libncursesw5-dev
<RoyK> kanskje
<RoyK> libncurses-dev <-- den
<malin> ok
<malin> teit at kompilatoren ber meg installere pakken som iksom heter ncurses-devel
<malin> kan det ikke stå libncurses-dev i stedet :S
<RoyK> tror kanskje den heter ncurses-devel på redhat
<malin> der skjer det noe ja....
<malin> ah, men hvorfor kommer det opp feil på debian da
<malin> det er jo ikke første gangen jeg har sett sånne feil :S blæh
 * RoyK gir malin en sjokolade og en klem :)
<malin> nå får jeg opp noe greier her :D
<malin> takk
<malin> Malin frustrert.....
<RoyK> så så - det går så bra, så ;)
<malin> ja
<RoyK> har du vært inne i menuconfig før?
<malin> hm.. det som fikset det før i tiden var å sette ac-adaptor til M og ikke so en del av kjerna *
<RoyK> du kan evt kjøre make xconfig for å få den i x
<malin> jepp, vært der mange ganger jeg, men alle forsøk på å renske ut ting jeg ikke trengte (trodde jeg) har ikke gått så bra
<malin> for å få den i x ?
<malin> ah... sånn ja
<RoyK> GTK-grensesnitt
<malin> har vel hatt den i både terminal og i x
<malin> mhm
<malin> prøvde en gang et gui-program som het noe som kernel et eller annet, men var jo mye feil i det
<malin> mulig det het kcheck
<RoyK> har ikke prøvd den
<malin> nei, jeg skjønte ikke katta av å gjøre det via terminal før, så tja, da gjorde jeg det på en annen måte...
<malin> men nå skjønner jegj o terminaler og sånt galskap, så da blir det cli :)
<RoyK> :)
<malin> hm.. veit ikke om jeg skal gjøre noe mer endringer jeg
<malin> denne buggen jeg fulgte i alle fall den gang, og da virket det, aner ikke om det virker mer jeg.
<malin> 412499
<malin> var det ikke nok å skrive
<malin> bug412499
<malin> hm.. .eller bare https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/412499
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 412499 in linux (Ubuntu) "ac adapter is not detected" [Medium,Won't fix]
<RoyK> bug 412499
<malin> men men
<RoyK> idiobot
<malin> hva er det?
<malin> lager denne deb-pakker av kjerna foresten?
<RoyK> nei
<malin> det var fint med den git-driten jeg ikke fikk til, at den laga det
<malin> ah
<malin> men det er vel en måte å ordne det på også kanskje?
<RoyK> apt-get source linux-image
<RoyK> tenker jeg
<malin> hm, den lager da ikke deb-pakker av det jeg har kompilert nå?
<RoyK> så kan du konfigurere og dpkg-buildpackage
<malin> skal lage en image-source, en image, header og header-et eller annet mer tror jeg
<RoyK> den lager ei kjerne
<RoyK> som du installerer under /boot
<malin> ok
<malin> men nå er jeg på make i alle fall
<RoyK> men som sagt, du kan hente ned ubuntu sin egen kjernepakke
<RoyK> kjør make -j3
<malin> så etter det, må jeg vel enten bare installere den, eller
<RoyK> så starter den tre parallelle tråder
<malin> ah, så da må jeg avbryte denne da?
<RoyK> antall kjerner + 1
<malin> og så starte på nytt?
<RoyK> den vil fortsette der den slapp
<malin> ok
<malin> men etter make, skal jeg da kjøre noe for å lage deb-pakker av kjerna?
<RoyK> nei, da må du heller installere kildekodepakka fra debian
<RoyK> ubuntu
<RoyK> noe
<RoyK> apt-get source ...
<malin> hm.. i stedet for det jeg har gjort nå?
<RoyK> ja
<malin> :S ok. da får jeg drite i det nå
<malin> så installerer jeg den bare sånn her
<malin> så finner jeg kanskje ut hvordan jeg evt. avsinstallerer den om den ikke virker osv også?
<RoyK> det er bare noen filer i /boot
<RoyK> så det er ikke vanskelig
<malin> ok
<malin> men hvordan gjør man det?
<RoyK> make -j3 && make install
<malin> for å avinstallere?
<RoyK> og så må du mkinitrd (noe)
<malin> det må da være for å installere
<RoyK> rm /boot/vmlinuz-...
<malin> ah, ok
<malin> og så update-initramfs etter på tipper jeg
<RoyK> og så update-grub
<malin> eh. grub ja
<RoyK> initramfs bruker du for å bygge ei initrd-fil med modulene
<RoyK> den fila bare sletter du om du vil avinstallere
<malin> hm. ser ut som cpu-en avgjør kompileringsfarta mer enn lagringsmediet...
<RoyK> ja, kompilering er *tungt*
<malin> mhm
<malin> og initrd-fila lagres i ?
<RoyK>  /boot
<malin> ok
<RoyK> ls /boot
<RoyK> så ser du
<malin> se der ja
<RoyK> SlimG: ping
<RoyK> Det er uholdbart at det tar flere dager for en bruker å få akseptert kontoen sin på ubuntu.no - det bør installeres CAPTCHA der for å slippe dette. SlimG - er det du som har ansvaret for denne?
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-28
<jho_> Gooood søndag folkens!
<jho_> noen som har et par bra tips til hvordan få spotify på treskeverket??'
<jho_> uten å bruke wine da.− om det går.
<Kagee> jho_: ved å laste ned linuxversjonen og installere den
<Kagee> case closed, skål!
<Kagee> jho_: men, si gjerne ifra om du får.problemer med _det_ :)
<jho_> Kaage: å det gjøres lettest hvordan?
<Kagee> http://www.spotify.com/no/download/previews/
<jho_> noen som vet hvorfor den ikke ligger i rogramvare senteret??
<Kagee> fordi spotify er lukket kildekode
<jho_> ååå..
<jho_> logisk:)
<Kagee> lenken jeg limte inn vil veilede deg i å legge til spotify sitt repository, da vil den dukke opp i softwaresenter(og apt-get som de bruker)
<jho_>  1. Add this line to your list of repositories by
<jho_> #    editing your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jho_> deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<jho_> ??
<jho_> jeg kan jondeer. detta ble litt urdu:)
<Kagee> du skal legge til linjen som starter med deb i fila /etc/apt/sources.list
<jho_> terminal. ikke tilgang.
<Kagee> jho_: hva?
<jho_> i terminal??
<Kagee> jho_: vennlisgt bruk fulle setninger.
<Kagee> :)
<jho_> hvor skal jeg legge den til sa du?
<Kagee> i en fil som heter /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kagee> dersom du ikke liker å bruke terminalen, er det også mulig å legge den til via softwaresenter, men jeg har ikke det installert, så jeg fårikke veiledet deg
<Kagee> «gksuo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list» burde åpne en editor der du kan legge til linja
<jho_> jeg bruker gjerne terminal.. men det er litt gresk for meg,. ( som å fiske med en så maskin), eller røre tyttebær med motorsag)
<Kagee> da limer du inn linjen jeg skrev inn overfor og trykker enter
<jho_> gksuo: komando ikke funnet.
<Kagee> du glemte en d
<Kagee> terminalen tillater ikke skrivefeil, det var derfor jeg foreslo klipp-og-lim
<jho_> Kage: jeg klippet å limte :)
<jho_> hehe
<Kagee> ops >___<
<Kagee> «gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list»
<jho_> hehehehehe jeg tok den.. lurte litt når jeg klippet inn, men tenkte med meg selv "nei detta har du ikke peil på så ikke spør, lim inn og hold kjeft" :)
<jho_> åpnet.
<Kagee> lim inn linjen «deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free» på nederste linje, og lagre
<Kagee> så kjører du «sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 94558F59» «sudo apt-get update» og «sudo apt-get install spotify-client» i terminalen
<jho_> jobber og sliter )
<jho_> terminalen bør svare??
<Kagee> jeg blir borte i20 min, men sleng inn ei eventuell feilmelding på kanalen om det feiler.
<Kagee> det kan godt hende kommandoene du gjør ikke gir noen output
<Kagee> men når du får tilbake promptet ditt (det med brukernavnet ditt i) så er den klar for nye kommandoer.
<Kagee> du må lukke gedit før du får lov å bruke den terminalen du startet det fra igjen
<jho_> detta går som snus. :) takker!
<Kagee> *brb*
<bruker007> Hei! Jeg sliter med flimring i kantene under avspilling av film i Movie Player. Noen som har vært borti dette?
<bruker007> Dette skjer ikke med vlc
<jho_> Kagee: takk for hjelpa.. i got spotify i fjøset!
<Kagee> fjøset?
<malin> kjekt med de som stiller et spørsmål også er de vekke igjen like raskt som de kom. ja, ja...
<Kagee> bruker007 var her i 20~ minutter, men ellers, ja
<malin> hm. ja ja men det er jo ikke så lenge kanskje
<RoyK> har sett folk som er kommer inn, spør, og forsvinner etter 2-3 minutter
<malin> ja, ikke uvanig det heller
<RoyK> men rimelig meningsløst
<malin> men har ofte tenkt at hm.. tror de at folk her sitter konstant og følger med? eller er det fordi de ikke gidder vente kanskje
<malin> ja, det er jo helt meningsløst
<malin> evt. så tror de kanskje at man på magisk vis kan gi dem et svar selv om de ikke er her?
<Mathias> skjønte noe manglet
<malin> hm, hva da da?
<malin> at du ikke var innlogga her? :)
<Mathias> ja
<malin> ;)
<Mathias> irssien tok kveld med et uhell :p
<malin> ah
<Mathias> feil pid i kill :p
<malin> ah
<malin> hm. heter det kill på norsk ubuntu også, eller drep? :D
<Mathias> og killall da?
<Mathias> drapsmaskin på norsk?
<malin> ja :)
<malin> drep alle
<malin> sudo blir vel sugjør
<malin> superuser do
<Mathias> superbrukergjør
<malin> mhm :)
<Mathias> http://open.spotify.com/track/2j9YZ66Crpyi9Zd16Jut7j
<malin> men kanskje like greit at tja, det ikke er kommandoer som er tilpasset språket :S
<Mathias> mmmmm
<Mathias> hehe
<malin> men syntes på en måte det er litt dumt at en del feilmeldinger etc kommer på norsk på en norsk ubuntu
<Mathias> ja
<malin> eller det er jo greit det står hva problemet er, men når man skal feilsøke
<malin> kanskje det kunne i tillegg vært en feilkode?
<Mathias> "henter hoder"
<malin> :D
<Mathias> da jeg holder fast på mitt :p
<Mathias> har alt av os og dupseditter på engelsk ;p
<Mathias> men er ikke alle andre som har det :/
<Mathias> *sjekke oppetiden på craptop*
<malin> nei. jeg syntes det er greit å ha det på engelsk da det er lettest å finne hjelp om noe skjer. men en feilkode i tillegg til en forklaring av problemet ville jo kanskje gjort ting lettere
<Mathias> så lenge det ikke byttes ut da :p
<Mathias> at det kun kommer feilkode
<malin> ja, det er det. om det bare kommer en feilkode så blir det veldig microsoft over det :S
<Mathias> http://db.tt/6pz2H5rF
<Mathias> ;p
<malin> det var jo en stund med oppetid
<malin> du kjører gnome-panel ?
<Mathias> xfce4-panel tror jeg
<Mathias> xubuntu som brummer på den
<Mathias> eneste maskinen i huset som er på ;p
<malin> ah, det det er ja
<malin> så alle andre maskiner er avslått?
<Mathias> mhm
<Mathias> har ikke brukbart nett :p
<malin> ah
<malin> du har ett sånt her modem kanskje? http://www.wired.com/images_blogs/threatlevel/2009/10/modem.jpg
<malin> :p
<RoyK> malin: akustiske modem er kule :)
<RoyK> tror det fantes akustiske modem som gikk opp til 1200 baud
<RoyK> evt 2400
<RoyK> første modemet mitt var 33600bps - gikk greit unna, det, til BBS-bruk og sånt
<Atluxity> er greit når teksten ikke scroller fortere enn man rekker å lese? :P
<RoyK> :)
<malin> RoyK: ikke prøvd, men ser kult ut ja
<Mathias> malin: hvordan visste du det?
<malin> :p
<Mathias> har faktisk to sånne for å få fart nok til irsjk ;p
<Mathias> herresystembuss tiden går tregt når man venter på fiber og sitter på 15 kbyte/s i sekundet
<RoyK> Mathias: fiber fra hvem?
<RoyK> Mathias: jeg ringte Viken fibernett for etpar år siden og spurte når jeg kunne få nett, og damen spurte "har du tid i morra"?
<Mathias> eltele
<Mathias> eller nett fra eltele og fiber fra varamger kraft
<RoyK> mye får du?
<Mathias> 45/45 mbit
 * RoyK har 60Mbps symmetrisk
<Mathias> i know
<RoyK> altibox driver forresten med  juks - de navngir 60Mbps som 120-noe, siden det er  60 opp og ned
<Mathias> Lol
<RoyK> type - en 1Gbps ethernettilkobling er 1Gbps, ja, begge veier, full duplex
<malin> 15kb+ er jo dobbel isdn + litt til :D
<Mathias> malin "super-3g" fra stjelenor
<malin> ah... Stjelenor... telehor.
<Mathias> 400 kr for noen dager nett
<malin> hm, viser seg at nettet på nesoddbåten funker jo :D
<Mathias> ;o
<Mathias> raskt?
<malin> hm.. ikke sjekket. kan sjekke ;)
<malin> men tror jeg må pakke ned nå. fo vi legger til på brygga nå strax
<malin> men bare få opp resultatet jeg da
<Mathias> ;p
<malin> 1.71Mbit ned og 0.67 opp
<malin> eh.. 1.74 ned
<malin> men what does it matter
<malin> helt greit liksom
<malin> snx siden
<Mathias> det gjør mye
<Mathias> snx da
<RoyK> Mathias: dobbel ISDN er jo 128kbps ;)
<malin> RoyK:  ja, eller 12.8: KB/s ?
<Kagee> 16
<Kagee> KB/s
<malin> ok det er såpass
<malin> sjeldent jeg har dobbla isdn-lionja
<Kagee> kbps -> dele på 8 bit / byte -> KBps
<malin> mhm
<malin> hm...  så 8 på 64
<malin> men fikk da stort sett 6 og noed på nedast husker jeg
 * RoyK syntes ISDN var ganske fett i 1997 eller så
<malin> det var jo det :D
<Mathias> tror jeg skal få satt opp noe laser-nett eller noe
<Mathias> er svinbilligt men avhenger mye på været
<Mathias> eller misbruke para olen som henger på veggen her
<RoyK> nett via parabol er stort sett søppel
<Mathias> wifi på parabol :p
<RoyK> skal du ha nett fra satellitt, så går det normalt ganske treigt
<RoyK> masse forsinkelser og sånt
<RoyK> og båndbredde på kanskje 256kbps om du er heldig
<Mathias> ikke fra satellitt :p
<Mathias> tenker noe multi-nettverkskort/antenne-opplegg
<RoyK> om du bare vil transportere 802.11 over luft, funker nok en yagi vel så bra
<Atluxity> pringles-boks
<RoyK> en yagi funker litt bedre ;)
<Mathias> RoyK: blir nok mest sannsynlig 10-15 km
<malin> Mathias: evt. flytte et sted med nett?
<Mathias> er varanger kraft som gar en elendig eta
<Mathias> 4-6 uker
<malin> ah. spå du venter på fiber?
<Mathias> ja
<Kagee> http://www.valvesoftware.com/linuxsurvey.php
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-21
<Mathias> Malinux / dr0pix : takk :D
<dr0pix> Mathias: der?
<dr0pix> Har litt problemer med skjermkortdriveren (nvidia gtx 275) på ubuntu 13.10
<dr0pix> xrandr gir følgende
<dr0pix> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Mathias> dr0pix: hm
<Mathias> og det er nvidiaslavedriveren?
<dr0pix> huh?
<dr0pix> Dette ligger i dpkg -l|grep nvidia --> http://sprunge.us/XHAZ
<skandix> Mathias: Gratulerer med dagen :D
<Mathias> skandix: takk ^^
<Mathias> dr0pix: hmhmhmhm, prøvd å angripe med windowstaktikken? wax off, wax on
<dr0pix> Det funker nå med nvidia driveren, men får ikke høy nok oppløsning
<skandix> http://imgur.com/gallery/NUlix
<Mathias> skandix: feil kanal igjen :p
<skandix> fack.
<IvarB> grattis med dagen Mathias :)
<Mathias> takker :p
<Malinux> hm, ser ut som det er kommet en ny versjon av oracle-java som kreves av nettbanken, men som ikke er oppdatert i fra repoen webup8team/java
<Malinux> men jeg kan trykke noe i nettleseren for å likevel tvinge igjennom java-versjonen jeg kjører nå
<Malinux> dette var jo merksnodig
<Malinux> i følge java -version har jeg den nyeste 7u45
<Mathias> nettbanken vet du
<Malinux> ja, men firefox har også blokket den
<Malinux> men i firefox dukker den opp som: Java(TM) Plug-in 10.40.2
<Mathias> mulig du bruker en annen plugin
<Mathias> husker ikke hvordan man sjekket
<Malinux> versjonummeret der får jeg ikke til å stemme med java 7u45
<Malinux> jeg har installert plugin med webup8team sin ppa
<Malinux> og får dermed oracle
<Malinux> dette kan jo  være forklaringen på hvorfor min mor + en på ubuntu norges facebook-kanal har hatt problemer med java i det siste
<Malinux> i opera dukker den derimot opp som: Description: Next Generation Java Plug-in 10.45.2 for Mozilla browsers
<Malinux> 45 virker jo kjent i alle fall
<Malinux> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so
<Malinux> path til plugin
<Malinux> og path i firefox: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<Malinux> to forskjellige gitt
<dr0pix> Noen hint om åssen jeg kan få bilde på maskinen min igjen? :P
<Malinux> jeg tok en dpkg-reconfigure oracle-java7-installer
<dr0pix> Jeg installerte Ubuntu 13.10, også endret jeg på xinitrc for å få startx til å kjøre awesome istedenfor
<Malinux> nå står riktige java-versjon i alle fall under plugins
<Malinux> og nå har du bare terminal?
<dr0pix> Har bare terminal ja
<Malinux> hm, er nok bare firefox som ikke er så glad i java, da det er sikkerhetsrisiko
<Malinux> okey
<Malinux> hva endret du i xinitrc?
<Malinux> og tok du backup av den før du fikset på den? :)
<dr0pix> Kommenterte ut . /etc/X11/Xsession og slang på awesome
<dr0pix> Om det er enkelt å bytte desktop environment med lightdm, så kan jeg jo sikkert bruke det, men fant ikke ut av det. Har alltid brukstartx, like greit
<Malinux> man kan jo ha samme innloggingssjermen til alt. dvs. Unity, gnome-panel, kde osv fra ubuntu-loginscreen
<Malinux> også awesome, mener jeg
<Mathias> mm
<Mathias> bare å trykke på det lille ikonet :P
<Mathias> tok meg litt for lang tid å finne ut av det <.<
<Malinux> jøss, nå har jeg sånn unable to post comment i facebook
<Mathias> bra det da, hihi
<Malinux> japp, det er easy peacy ellern oe :D
<Malinux> Mathias: tja, ikke når jeg vil poste noe.
<Malinux> da blir jeg "#¤%¤R&%& for¤#%"#¤%"#%annna :p
<vlt> Hei. Noen som bruker xul-ext-lightning på norsk?
<dr0pix> Hvilket lille icon? Jeg prøvde å finne det ut før jeg starta med startx, det gikk ikke å trykke på den lille pilen hvor det har brukt å være(?)
<dr0pix> Jeg kan formatere og installere på nytt
<dr0pix> Burde jeg prøve med 12.04 LTS?
<njalk> hva med dpkg-reconfigure lightdm?
<njalk> har ikke fulgt hele samtalen så mulig jeg bomma helt på hva problemet var =P
<dr0pix> "Preparing to install Ubuntu" tar jo veldig lang tid da!
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-23
<Malinux> jeg har en fil som heter: guestuser@192.168.0.101
<Malinux> det er en tekstfil av noe slag, som er på over 800MB
<Malinux> hva i ale dager er det ?!
<xt> du har prøvd å kopiere noe med scp
<xt> og glemt å legge på : på slutten
<Malinux> xt: aha, så det er en fil av noe slag
<Malinux> jeg kan vel bare slette den, da jeg ikke aner hvilken fil det er mer :)
<jo-erlend> Malinux, uh.... Det kan kanskje lønne seg å finne ut hva det er _før_ du sletter den? :)
<jo-erlend> prøv å kjøre file på den?
<jonaskul> Malinux: Hei :))
<Malinux> hei jonaskul:)
<Malinux> jo-erlend: kanskje, men nå er den slettet. Jeg vet at jeg via scp ikke har kopiert noe viktig i alle fall. bruker oftest rsync
<Malinux> med mindre det er en undo-funksjon for rm-kommandoen da
<jo-erlend> det finnes undelete, men hvis du vet at det ikke er viktig, så er det vel ikke det. :)
<xt> rsync vil føre til akkurat det samme
<xt> om du glemmer : med rsync
<Malinux> mest sannsynlig ikke noe viktig
<Malinux> ah, jeg tror det er rsync fra telefonen i går....
<Malinux> men jeg flashet uansett sik at ting ikke ble slettet fra hjemmekatalogene :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-24
<Malinux> bug 1244093
<lubotu3> bug 1244093 in rtmpdump (Ubuntu) "package librtmp-dev (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/include/librtmp/amf.h', which is also in package rtmpdump 2.5-0ubuntu2~precise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244093
<Malinux> noen andre her som har problemer med å installere librtmp-dev  ?
<Mathias> 12.04?
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6293846/
<Malinux> jeg har opprettet en bug på den også, i fall det er en bug
<Malinux> bug 1244093
<lubotu3> bug 1244093 in rtmpdump (Ubuntu) "package librtmp-dev (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/include/librtmp/amf.h', which is also in package rtmpdump 2.5-0ubuntu2~precise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244093
<Malinux> hm, ser ut som jeg har i386-versjonen av pakken installert
<Malinux> kanskje fjerne den
<Malinux> gikk dårlig
<Malinux> sudo apt-get -f install
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6293872/
<geirha> prøvd å avinstallere rtmpdump ?
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6293888/
<geirha> Ah, der ja  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6293846/  så du får ikke avinstallert den fordi libcurl4-openssl-dev er avhengig av librtmp-dev
<geirha> Hvis du avinstallerer den i tillegg, bør det gå
<geirha> rtmpdump kommer fra et PPA?
<Malinux> om jeg avinstallerer hvilken pakke?
<geirha> sudo apt-get remove libcurl4-openssl-dev rtmpdump
<Malinux> geirha: det kan tenkes, men når jeg kjører apt-get policy på pakken så står det ikke noe tredjeparts-ppa
<Malinux> oi, de avinstallerte
<Malinux> kan jeg nå da prøve å reinstallere?
<Malinux> altså den librtmp-dev eller hva den nå het
<Malinux> jo, librtmp-dev
<geirha> kan du paste apt-cache policy rtmpdump librtmp-dev  ?
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6293955/
<geirha> Det ser bra ut ja; den gale pakken er borte
<Malinux> jepp
<Malinux> da er det jo også mulig at bugrapporten min ikke er en faktisk bug
<Malinux> så prøver jeg ./configure igjen i kilden til cineralla og ser om det går bra. det gik bra i sted, men make failet pga at den pakken manglet
<geirha> er en bug, men mot den spesifikke rtmpdump-pakken som var installert, som sannsynligvis har kommet inn via et PPA eller blitt installert via en .deb
<Malinux> ja, jeg hari kke installert rtmpdump via en deb i alle fall, så den kan jo ha kommet med som en avhengighet i en eller annen ppa ja
<Malinux> the dark side of the ppa's
<geirha> Når man fjerner et ppa, er det lurt å bruke ppa-purge. Den nedgraderer/avinstallerer pakkene fra ppaet
<Malinux> smart
<Malinux> det er vel noe jeg ikke alltid tenker på, men så er jeg dårlig på å i det heltatt fjerne ppa-er
<Mathias> hihi
<Mathias> $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list eller sources.d ellernoe
<Malinux> ja, gjerne i soucres.d
<Malinux> eh., sources.d/
<Mathias> bare å fjerne fila da :P
<Malinux> men nedgraderer den pakkene når man bare fjerner fila? jeg har fjerna sånt før
<Mathias> den burde ikke det, kun oppgradere
<Malinux> jeg syntes forsovidt at ppa-purge burde ha en list-mulighet, kanskje den har
<Mathias> afaik ihvertfall
<Mathias> mulig, har ikke peiling :p
<Mathias> går an å bruke gui til sånt da ^^
<Malinux> nei, ingen list
<Malinux> tja, gui på server f.eks. er jo ikke hverdagskost
<Malinux> en gui-fri hverag hadde vært noe
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6293980/
<geirha> betyr ikke at du trenger å installere Xorg, bare bibliotekene
<Malinux> så libxorg et eller annet?
<geirha> apt-file search Xvlib.h
<geirha> libxv-dev: /usr/include/X11/extensions/Xvlib.h
<Malinux> p   xorg-dev                                                            - X.Org X Window System development libraries
<geirha> så du trenger i alle fall libxv-dev
<Mathias> Malinux: bare å reise et par år tilbake i tid
<Mathias> så kan du fjerne windows i samme slengen
<Malinux> Mathias: hm, det hadde vært interessant, men hadde Ubuntu og Linux vært så store i dag uten windows?
<Malinux> apt-file så jo kjekt ut
<Malinux> må jeg kjøre ./config på nytt?
<Malinux> eller holder det å kjøre make på nytt?
<Malinux> prøver make på nytt
<Malinux> nå ser det ut til at make kjørte uten errors
<Malinux> tja, nå fikk jeg installert, men ingen cinelerra jeg kan starte tror jeg
<geirha> Hvis det er gui, så må du ha en kjørende Xserver, men trenger ikke være på samme maskin
<Malinux> hm, det skal være gui til det der
<Malinux> men jeg får ikke avinstallert fra source
<Malinux> jeg prøvde etter å ha installert deb-fila
<Malinux> også en sudo make install
<Malinux> men sudo make uninstall returnerer
<Malinux> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<geirha> da har de ikke giddet å lage en mulighet for å avinstallere
<Malinux> okey
<Malinux> næh, ser om jeg finner en ppa jeg, dette ble jo ikke spesielt kult
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-25
<Malinux> noen som vet hvorfor lock screen ikke kommer opp når maskinen har vært idle?
<Malinux> når jeg går i brightness and lock så er lock grået ut
<Malinux> og kan ikke settes til on
<winb_> Flere som sliter med at spotify låser seg? Musikken spiller men kan ikke trykk på noe. 12.04
<winb_> Dette skjer når jeg multitasker med mange vinduer åpne
<winb> Liker den nye hjemmesiden til www.ubuntu.no :)
<Mathias> winb: skjer avogtil her også
<Malinux> winb: siste versjon av spotify og sånt? hm, jeg bruker liksom ikke spotify så ofte, så ikke godt å si hva det kan være altså
<winb> Malinux: Jau. Men spotify er vel bare i preview
<winb> hva enn dedt betyr
<njalk> winb, burde vel stå noreg og ikke norge
<winb> njalk: Mulig det
<Malinux> winb: ja, det er vel det enda, problemet er at det ikke finnes noen debug-mode etc
<winb> natt
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-26
<winb> godmorn
<Malinux> hm, ingen som vet hvordan jeg fikser den lock-screen? altså får den på igjen
<hjd> Malinux: under "Lysstyrke og lås".
<Malinux> hjd: det har jeg sjekekt, og den slideren for å sette den på er grå
<Malinux> jeg vet jeg har uncheced ting fra startup applications. har sjekekt listen, og ingenting som kan synes å ha med det er fjernet der
 * Malinux føler seg sykt nørdete. Herjer med en iMac G5  og Ubuntu ppc
<Malinux> spent på om jeg får trådløsen opp og gå, så slipper man å bruke telefonen som modem via bluetooth
<Malinux> Ubuntu 12.04.3 om noen lurte
<Malinux> men det med lock screen er på laptoppen min
<hjd> Malinux: Har du sjekket om du får låst den manuelt?
<hjd> Høres ut som du kan ha slått av selve tjeneste som styrer om den kan låses eller ikke.
<Malinux> nei, men det kan jeg jo sjekke
<Malinux> det kan tenkes jeg har gjort det altså
<hjd> ctrl+alt+l
<hjd> dvs L
<Malinux> oki
<Malinux> skal prøve
 * Malinux løper lit mellom en G5, minimac og lapptoppen sin
<hjd> Ellers er den under "hva-nå-enn-indikatoren-for-slå-av-logg-ut-osv-heter"
<Malinux> nei, den kommer ikke når jeg kjører ctrl + alt + l
<Malinux> oi, jeg kan være online til quassel-serveren fra to clienter på samme tid :)
<Malinux> nei, det er ingen valg der som heter lock-screen
<Malinux> jeg har nok skrudd dette av uten å vite hva jeg har gjort tenker jeg
<Malinux> har installert et progrram som gjør at det kommer opp mer i den startup applications-lista
<Malinux> det jehg ar deaktivert er: Backup Monitor (bruker dropbox og Ubuntu one i stedet)
<Malinux> Bluetooth manager (har ikke bluetooth på skranglelaptoppen)
<Malinux> Chat (bruker ikke innebygde chat-klienten)
<Malinux> Gwibber (har ikke)
<Malinux> Haguichi (bruker så sjeldent)
<Malinux> onboard (bruker aldri onboard tastatur)
<Malinux> orca screen reader (da jeg ikke er blind/svaksynt så trenger jeg ikke den heller)
<Malinux> elers er ssh-add dekativert, men det er en sak jeg laget selv
<Malinux> ser at org.gnome.desktop.screensaver er enabled
<hjd> Jeg har gravd litt rundt omkring nå, kan du åpne dconf og se etter "org.gnome.desktop.lockdown"?
<hjd> Den indikatoren heter forøvrig session-indicator...
<hjd> er... indicator-session
<hjd> same difference ;)
<Malinux> oi. der er: disable lock screen sett til enabled
<Malinux> altså at den skal være disable
<Malinux> takk. der er det, men hva har endret det der da mon tro
<Malinux> skulle ønske det også stod en: disable-suspend-when-laptop-lid-is-closed der også for da hadde man liksom fått løst det og
<Malinux> takk :D
<Malinux> prøvde ctrl + alt + l nå og vips, det virker :)
<hjd> SÃ¥ bra. :)
<Malinux> ja :) :D
<Malinux> herlig
<hjd> Jeg vet ikke hva som kan ha endret innstillingen, men jeg fant iallefall i kildekoden til indicator-session at det var den som styrte om den ville vise valget i listen eller ikke.
<Malinux> oki. jeg kan jo ha deaktivert den via noen av tweakprogrammene ved et uhell
<Malinux> teorien foreløpig i alle fall
<Malinux> ellers sliter jeg stadig med å få i gang broadcom-driveren på denne G5-en
<Malinux> er en BCM4306
<hjd> Har driverprogrammet forslått noe?
<Malinux> det crasher
<Malinux> jockey-gtk og jockey-text crasher begge, så får ikke sett noen suggestions
<hjd> Hm, vent. Hvilken utgave kjører du?
<Malinux> Ubuntu 12.04.3LTS for PowerPC
<Malinux> noen ganger får jeg i networkmanangereren: Wireless Networks device not ready (firmware missing)
<Malinux> og andre ganger samme melding uten den firmware missing
<hjd> Vet det er bugs som gjør at jockey-* krasjer men trodde de var nyere
<Malinux> ok
<hjd> NÃ¥r den krasjer, er det samme feilmelding som i bug 1216193?
<lubotu3> bug 1216193 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-text crashes with AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'InstallProgress'" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1216193
<Malinux> er en lengere feilmelding, men slutter med: AttributeError: backend
<Malinux> hm, ja den ja
<Malinux> eller nei, objekt ahs no attribute handlers
<hjd> Har du sendt inn en rapport på det? Høres kjent ut, men det ville vært greit å se hele feilmeldingen.
<Malinux> jeg kan jo opprette en feilmelding på den
<Malinux> jeg har ikke gjort det
<Malinux> jeg oppgraderete jockey også uten at det hjalp. gikk jo å oppgradere kun den pakken faktisk. visste ikke at sånt gikk, men kjekt når jeg er kobla til med mobilen
<Malinux> noen ganger hadde det vært greit om man kunne rapportere inne en bug og bare. datamaskinen min virker ikke. hjelp meg... :)
<Malinux> driver med apport på G5-en nå
<Malinux> så får man se
<Malinux> kanskje den finner en allerede rapportert bug
<hjd> Launchpad pleier å være veldig god til å finne eksisterende rapporter som matcher det du sender inn
<Malinux> oi, den sier. The problem cannot be reported: you have som obsolete packages og bla bla bala oppgrader følgende pakker og se om problemet fortsetter. Og ei lang liste
<Malinux> men da får jeg vel prøve det først
<Malinux> ja, har sett den er flink til å finne matcher :)
<hjd> Jeg har flere  ganger søkt etter ting uten å finne noe, gått utifra at jeg har et nytt problem, men når jeg rapporterer det klarer Launchpad å grave frem en eksisterende rapport på akkurat det samme :)
<Malinux> så launchpad er flinkere enn human mind :)
<Malinux> det liker vi
<hjd> Hvordan oppgraderte du enkeltpakken. Det er jo mulig, men vil tro i alle tilfeller trekker den også med seg eventuelle avhengigheter der oppdateringer er tilgjengelige.
<Malinux> teit. den viser alle pakkene med komma
<Malinux> så da er det ikke bare copy-paste til terminal :p
<hjd> Er det ikke greiere å bare oppgradere alt?
<Malinux> jo, men siden jeg bruker mobilen og har 1GB inkludert, så tar jeg kun de aktuelle pakkene, men joda, det er vel best å ta alt :p
<Malinux> var over 500 pakker, nå slipper jeg unna med 118 og bare 44MB
<hjd> Ah, da er det litt mer forstålig :)
<Malinux> ja, har, dvs. glemte å ta med en sånn lengere nettverkskabel, om jeg har en liggende da, spørs.
<Malinux> kan se ut som dette er 12.04 og ikke 12.04.3
<Malinux> i følge lsb_release
<Malinux> det kan jo forklare alle pakkene
<Malinux> er ikke mange folka på #ubuntu-powerpc, så får neppe svar der på en stund
<Malinux> og som de skriver i topic og av egen erfaring. En må ha tålmodighet. Man er jo ikke her 24/7 heller
<hjd> Nja, det behøver jo ikke være ppc-relatert.
<Malinux> men jeg har i alle fall vett til å stille spørsmålet jeg lurer på, så henger jeg på kanalen en viss tid til jeg evt. får et svar
<hjd> Dog jeg vet ikke hvordan situasjonen er der med eventuelle ufrie drivere...
<Malinux> neida, det trenger det ikke. for der har jeg spurt specifikt om trådløskortet
<Malinux> har googlet litt her og der, og man trenger å bruke disse fwcutter og hva de nå heter
<hjd> Har du søkt etter modellnummeret på askubuntu? Jeg har funnet instruksjoner for pakkene som trengs til Broadcom kort der før.
<Malinux> 3.5G og i bestefall 75KB/s
<Malinux> så tar jo litt tid
<hjd> Mest fordi jockey fant og installerte en driver, men det var en liten bagatell som man måtte gå inn å endre litt i en fil for å få det til å fungere ordentlig.
<Malinux> hjd: modellnummeret til maccen?
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> nei, det har jeg ikke gjort
<hjd> nei, BCM4306
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> jeg har funnet ting via google på askubuntu
<Malinux> om det kortet
<Malinux> og det de foreslår har ikke fungert
<Malinux> jeg har fått opp kortet i iwconfig og sånt
<Malinux> og har fått det så langt at det står device not ready og at meldingen om manglende firmware er borte
<Malinux> men ikke noe mer enn det
<Malinux> har prøvd noe av det som står her: http://askubuntu.com/questions/44659/how-do-you-get-the-broadcom-bcm4306-wireless-card-working
<Malinux> i dmesg får jeg gjerne opp melding om at b43 firmware et eller annet (må dobbeltsjekke for mer nøyaktig feilmelding) ikke finnes i lib/
<Malinux> ellern oe sånt
<Malinux> skal vi se
<Malinux> en av meldingene går slik: b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found
<Malinux> og
<Malinux> b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode5.fw" not found
<hjd> Ok, i den spørsmålet du lenket til, nøyaktig hva forsøkte dut?
<hjd> *du
<Malinux> b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please be careful read all instructions on this website.
<Malinux> både svar en og 2
<Malinux> men det om bcmwl-kernel-source, det finnes visst ikke i 12.04
<hjd> Leste du den oppfølgingstingen om blacklisting?
<Malinux> jeg har også prøvd å installere broadcom-sta-dkm
<Malinux> hm, tror ikke jeg sjekekt det, dog har jeg sjekket blacklist og fjernet b43 fra den
<hjd> hm, da vet jeg ikke.
<hjd> Ville egentlig likt å se hva jockey har å si, hvis du får den til å fungere :p  Det er jo bare unntaksvis man skulle trenge å sitte å knote med dette selv
<Malinux> nei, det som jeg kommer til har jeg ikke sett
<Malinux> jeg skal fjerne neo blacklist jeg ikke har fjernet før
<Malinux> nettopp. man burde ikke være nøtt til å knote :) Dette er jo Ubunt for human beings
<Malinux> men jo mer jeg knoter, jo mer føler jeg meg som Moss, som er mer Nerd being
<Malinux> nerdy
<Malinux> hm, noe sånt
<Malinux> nei, man får nå se hva jockey mener
<Malinux> om den kommer til å mene noe
<Malinux> nå får vi es...
<Malinux> starter jockey igjen
<Malinux> hm, crashet igjen
<Malinux> samme feilmelding kan det se ut som
<Malinux> kanskje prøve meg på en reboot
<Malinux> virker som de som mekker med ubuntu powerpc kompilerer firefox for ppc, for det er ikke en gammel firefox-versjon her
<Malinux> nå så jeg den feilmeligen om b43 firwmare not found fare over skjermen i det jeg bootet
<Malinux> nei, jockey crasher enda, men nå kan jeg kanskje få lov til å rapportere feilen :)
<hjd> Vel, det er jo akkurat de samme pakkene, bare bygget for en annen arkitektur
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> men offesielt så sluttet firefox å støtte powerpc i verson 3 et eller annet tror jeg
<Malinux> for mac
<Malinux> men finnes jo noen som har laget en forc eller hva man vilkalle det for mac også
<hjd> for mac kan være for osx, siden det ikke er ppc-versjon av det senere.
<hjd> Hvis det heter Firefox er det ikke en fork iallefall, siden Firefox er beskyttet av trademark.
<hjd> Det er derfor Debian har Iceweasel som er eksakt samme kodebasen, men uten Ffx logo, navn osv.
<hjd> De kunne ikke legge til patcher hvis det var noe som skulle fikses og fortsatt kalle det Firefox. Så da foretrakk de å ha muligheten til å patche når de ville (les: trengte) fremfor å måtte vente på en ny offisell Ffx-utgivelse fra Mozilla.
<Malinux> det jeg mener. for mac som i for os-x
<Malinux> nå var jeg lite spesifikk....
<Malinux> nei, den heter ikke firefox, men virker som det er samme tingen ish
<Malinux> hm, så iceweasel kan være tingen å bruke. jeg har prøvd det tidligere
<Malinux> og jeg tror jeg fant en iceweasel som var optimalisert for prosessoren jeg kjørte på den tiden, om jeg merket noe forskjell er jo så men
<hjd> Ja, så det er ikke en ppc versjon for osx siden Apple har gått bort fra det, men feks Ubuntu lager jo fortsatt ppc-versjoner av oset sitt
<Malinux> jeg kompilerte en linux-kernel her om dagen og forandret fra generic til core2 i stedet
<Malinux> ja :)
<Malinux> så ubuntu vil sånnsett ha mer oppgradert programmvare med tanke på sikkerhet i alle fall enn os-x på G-arkitektur
<Malinux> finner en bug som ligner,m en er annen arkitektur
<Malinux> men den gjelder jockey-backend
<Malinux> min gjelder jockey-gtk
<Malinux> om jeg får nettverk til å virke, så skal jeg ordne så grafikken ser litt bedre ut og blir spennende å finne ut hvordan den løser dette med flash :)
<hjd> Som sagt, det er ikke nødvendigvis relatert til arkitekturen jockey tilfeldigvis kjører på.
<hjd> Det som er interessant er om feilmelding er den samme
<hjd> Var det ikke en annen her inne som kranglet med Adobe Flash på ppc?
<Malinux> jo, det høres kjent ut
<Malinux> når du nevner det :)
<Malinux> men det må jo være luksus om det var det eneste som var trøblete :)
<Malinux> bug 1244988
<lubotu3> bug 1244988 in jockey (Ubuntu) "IOError: [Errno 19] No such device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244988
<hjd> Kan du legge til outputten du får når du forsøker å kjøre jockey? Og hva var den andre rapporten som Launchpad foreslo det kunne være?
<Malinux> den andre var
<Malinux> bug 335567
<lubotu3> bug 335567 in jockey (Ubuntu Jaunty) "jockey-backend crashed with IOError: [Errno 19] No such device" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335567
<Malinux> jeg legger den ved også jeg og skriver at det kan være dette er en duplicat, men siden de viser til to foskjellige pakker
<Malinux> jeg lager en på jockey-txt etterpå også
<Malinux> så får jeg sende inn en på jockey-text nå
<Malinux> jøss. ubuntu-bug tror at jockey-text ikke eksisterer?!
<Malinux> merkelig
<Malinux> kanskje pakken heter noe annet
<Malinux> hvordan sjekker jeg hvilken pakke som jockey-text kommer fra?
<Malinux> er v isst noe i 12.10 og nyere som har tatt over for jockey. software-properties, sies de
<hjd> dpkg -S `command -v programnavn`
<Malinux> command v?
<hjd> biten med "command -v programnavn" vil fortelle deg stien der programmet befinner seg, og "dpkg -S" vil søke etter hvilken pakke som eier en gitt sti
<Malinux> men jeg skal skrive ordet command? du tenker ikke tasten command?
<Malinux> eh, jeg er litt treig i kveld :p
<hjd> command -v fungerer omtrent likt som which
<Malinux> også må jeg finne ut hvor de ` symbolene er på G5
<Malinux> oki, men jeg skal skrive dpkg -S command -v jockey-text
<Malinux> ?
<Malinux> nå føler jeg meg nesten så dum som han som trodde han skulle skrive: så skal du skrive passordet ditt i passordfeletet
<Malinux> han skrev det og skjønte ikke hvorfor det ikke gikk :S
<hjd> `(backtick) betyr kjør denne kommandoen først og ta output fra den
<hjd> Si at du kjører "command -v programnavn" og den forteller deg "/sti/til/programnavn". Så kan du søke opp "dpkg -S /sti/til/programnavn". Med backticks skjer akkurat det samme, men i et steg :)
<Malinux> ah, det er jockey-common som har den
<Malinux> og en ligger i /usr/bin/jockey-text
<hjd> Stemmer :)
<Malinux> ser ut som software-properties kan installeres
<Malinux> og om det har tatt over for jockey i nyere versjoner enn 12.04
<Malinux> så kan jeg jo teste og se hva den får til
<Malinux> men den står som installert
<Malinux> ah, det er samme som software sources, og 12.04 har ikke den ekstra tabben for drivere
<Malinux> som nyere versjoner har. I see
<hjd> Ja, jeg regnet nesten med at den fanen ikke var der i 12.04 når den ikke tok over før senere :p
<Malinux> ja :)
<Malinux> jeg har ikke sett den før i dag heller :p
<Malinux> trodde kanske software-properties var en pakke som la til noe sånt
<Malinux> men det var det jo ikke :)
<hjd> Forøvrig, når jeg har nevnt dpkg -S som søker etter pakke basert på en fil, kan jeg jo ta med dpkg -L som lister alle filene som tilhører en pakke
<Malinux> aha
<Malinux> om jeg møter en fra broadcom.... :)
<hjd> Litt usikker på hvordan vi går videre for å fikse nettverkskortet ditt hvis vi ikke får opp jockey og tipsene fra askubuntu ikke ser ut til å fungere...
<Malinux> nei, det er litt dooomed
<hjd> Men nå skal jeg lage mat. Tilbake senere.
<Malinux> oki, snakkes senere :)
<hjd> vi sees :)
<Malinux> paste.ubuntu.com/630138
<Malinux> feil
<Malinux> paste.ubuntu.com/6307138
<Malinux> output når firmwaren er installert med firmware-b43-installer
<dr0pix> Om jeg slenger inn ubuntu på en ps3 konsoll, må all programvare støtte powerpc arkitekturen selv om det kompileres "for hånd"?
<hjd> dr0pix: Kommer litt an på hva du mener med støtte. Mulig det ikke er støttet offisielt av utviklerene, men hvis det bygger/kjører på ppc har det jo en viss form for støtte.
<hjd> Hvordan er situasjonen på å legge inn andre ting på ps3 etter at Sony kuttet OhterOs?
<dr0pix> å? har de kuttet støtte? Jeg har ingen anelse, har ikke drevet mye med konsollen, brukt den mest til film bare, men blitt lite med hjemmekino den siste tiden
<hjd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ps3#OtherOS_support
<hjd> Jeg tror forsåvidt det fortsatt er mulig å få lagt inn andre ting, men jeg vet ikke hvor lett eller vanskelig det er...
<Mathias> nei, kanskje jeg skal hive på en film?
<winb> anbefaler prometheus
<Malinux> hjd: så du siste paste-en?
<Malinux> det er outputten når firmwaren faktisk er der den skal og den det står skal støtte kortet :)
<hjd> Så den nå. Den kernel.org lenken peker videre til Ubuntu-wikien, har du sett på hvordan oppsettet ditt er i forhold til hva de beskriver der?
<dr0pix> Raidet mitt feiler!
<dr0pix> md raid-6
<hjd> :(
<dr0pix> med 7 2 TiB disker
<dr0pix> Først datt 2 disker ut ved omstart, jeg la de til igjen, plugga i et webcam og systemet kræsja og reboota
<dr0pix> NÃ¥ vil ikke raidet starte fordi det bare finnes 4 disker, og 2 av de har blitt spare
<dr0pix> 3 eller 4, husker jeg ikke nå
<dr0pix> hjelp tas gladelig imot
<hjd> Kan dessverre ikke hjelpe, men raid har blitt diskutert her inne ved jevne mellomrom så vil anta noen andre kan bidra.
<hjd> Håper det løser seg :)
<dr0pix> hjd: Ja. Og jeg har ingen planer om å overskrive blokkene i mellomtiden. Håper det
<hjd> Hvis du ikke får svar her, kan du også prøve å spørre på #nuug. Vil tippe en del der også kan mye om raid.
<dr0pix> RoyK kjenner oppsettet mitt, prøver å høre med han først tror jeg
<hjd> Ja, høres bedre ut å få noen som kjenner til det å ta en titt på det. :)
<Malinux> dr0pix: heldigvis har du jo raid-6
<Malinux> men 2 har feilet. hm.
<Malinux> jeg vet ikkje kva du skal gjæra
<dr0pix> Malinux: De har ikke feilet eller kræsja på noen måte, bare droppa ut
<dr0pix> Og flere enn 2 droppa ut, dermed får jeg ikke boota opp ubuntu helt
<Mathias> dr0pix: klask til den, og --force den?
<Malinux> dr0pix: aha, så det eri kke noe galt med raidet? bare at noen av diskene har detti ut?
<dr0pix> Klarte å legge til diskene, de ble lagt til som spare
<dr0pix> Men det var ikke det jeg ville
<Malinux> ah, skjønner. Jeg tror ikke det er en dum ide å spøre Roy om du har kontakt med han. Han kan i alle fall noe om dette for å si det mildt
<dr0pix> MÃ¥ jeg echo noe til en fil for at den skal starte recovery?
<Malinux> det kjenner jeg ikke til
<Malinux> men kanksje man mdadm sier noe
<Malinux> hm, det er ingen man-page
<Malinux> kanskje fordi jeg ikke har installert mdadm på laptoppen :p lol
<dr0pix> echo 'recover' >/sys/block/md0/md/sync_action
<dr0pix> Vil "reparere" raidet ved hjelp av spare enheter
<Malinux> føler meg på ekstrem tynn is
<Malinux> aha
<dr0pix> Men det er bare for degraded raid
<Malinux> kan dette være noe? https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID_Recovery
<dr0pix> Mitt har status failed
<dr0pix> Jeg har ingen pc jeg kan bruke bortsett fra denne akkurat nå
<Malinux> auch
<Malinux> her er noen som har et problem som ligner? http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-860043-start-0.html
<dr0pix> Tok noen bilder av skjermen. laster det opp snart
<Malinux> oki
<dr0pix> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mraew91kw7zrqq5/20131026_214817.jpg
<dr0pix> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8vsv7wty7gq0j03/20131027_005803.jpg
<Malinux> hm, på det første bildet, så tolket jeg det ikke som at noen av diskene var gått ned. Det er vel spare-disker de som ikke er en del av lagringsplassen i raidet?
<Malinux> dropping til intiramfs :S
<dr0pix> Malinux: De spare-diskene er ikke spare-disker egentlig
<dr0pix> Jeg tror de ble det da jeg brukte mdadm --add
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> jeg føler meg veldig usikker på dette. Faktisk aner jeg ikke :(
<Malinux> skulle ønske jeg kunne hjelpe med noe fornuftig her altså
 * dr0pix gråter
 * Malinux prøver å trøste dr0pix
<Malinux> Royk er inne på bitraf-kanalen vet jeg, du kan jo spørre han? men han sover kanskje
<dr0pix> Malinux: Det hjalp, RoyK svarte meg nå!
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-27
<Malinux> fint :)
<dr0pix> Slipp Roy inn!
<IvarB> https://plus.google.com/u/0/105905257040186762502/posts
<IvarB> er dette den offisielle g+ siden for ubuntu norge?
<jo-erlend> IvarB, heh... Den der hadde jeg helt glemt. Vel, tanken var at den skulle være det, men så gikk det helt i glemmeboken. Jeg fant ingen andre som var interesserte.
<jo-erlend> Det var i forbindelsen med lanseringen av 12.04LTS, så det er jo en stund siden.
#ubuntu-no 2014-10-23
<shazzr> Tilbakeblikk er av og til en sann fryd: http://tv.nrk.no/serie/spider/XTRF72002196/02-09-1996
<Malinux> kult. hm, kan ikke si jeg har fått med meg det programmet
<Malinux> blir litt sjøsyk av så ustabilt kamera :S
#ubuntu-no 2014-10-24
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2015-10-21
<ducasse> Kan noen foreslå noe god backup-software til ett lite hjemme-nett? Helst noe jeg kan sette opp på en server som pull'er data over ssh, slik at jeg kan konfigurere det på ett sted. Vil gjerne slippe å sy noe rsync-greier selv...
<RoyK> ducasse: spørs vel hva du trenger. Déjà Dup er vel installert på ubuntu som standard
<RoyK> skal du ha noe litt mer "enterprise"-liknende, kan du kanskje prøve Bareos (en fork av Bacula, siden OSS-versjonen av Bacula er rimelig utdatert)
<ducasse> OK, veldig "enterprise" trenger det egentlig ikke være, det er bare 4-5 maskiner. Får se på det, takk for tipst :)
<RoyK> ducasse: bareos har klientstøtte for mac/win/*nix, så har du annet enn linux hjemme, kan det være en bedre løsning
<RoyK> men den støtter ikke klient-initiert backup, da, på samme måte som mange andre "enterprise"-backupløsninger
<ducasse> Spiller ingen rolle, jeg vil helst initiere fra server uansett.
 * RoyK bruker bareos til backup av et hundretalls servere til disk/teip
<ducasse> Det er bare 4-5 hoster og noen VM'er, så det går vel bra da :)
<RoyK> jau
<ducasse> Takk, jeg skal titte på det.
<Mathias> deja dup er faktisk ganske grei, med mindre ett av arkivene blir korrupte, da tar det en god stund å fikse det
#ubuntu-no 2015-10-24
<winb> ofte hvis apt-get update ikke finner noe, så dukker det opp en dialogboks fra software-updater om at det er noen oppdateringer
<winb> Bør jeg forholde meg til software updater og legge av meg vanen med å bruke terminal?
<winb> 14.04 LTS
<Mathias> apt-get upgrade kanskje?
<winb> Mathias: Jo, men apt-get update finner ingen oppdateringer
<winb> Men det gjør software updater
<winb> Etter å ha blitt trigget av apt-get update
<Mathias> update oppdaterer bare cache av hvilke pakker som eksisterer og hva de er avhengige av
<Mathias> er jo apt-get upgrade som informerer om oppdateringer
<winb> også etter apt-get upgrade popper software updater opp med noe
<winb> The Ubuntu 16.04 name is ‘Xenial Xerus’.
<AndyOslo> Kult navn
<RoyK> Mathias: unattended-upgrades
<RoyK> er fin
#ubuntu-no 2016-10-28
<gmh> Imponert over ubuntu kompatiblitet. Fikk en gammel Packard Bell EasyNot ENET11HC med Intel 1000M. Eneste jeg tenkte den var brukende til var ubuntu, men så for meg timer med kaos for å få ting opp å gå, men alt virker out of the box :)
<gmh>  Oslo, Kingdom of Norawy ;)§
#ubuntu-no 2017-10-29
<sb__> join
<sb__> hei jeg har installert ubuntu 17.10 på min Pc ,  Windows ligger på en egen ssd disk og linux på en anneb hd. saken er at jeg ikke har fått til multi booting . Hvordan får jeg dette til og funke ???
<AndyOslo> Er jo litt dumt å spørre om ting både her og i PM til meg, og så bare forsvinne da
